# *How To Make THC DROPS.



## pandabear (Jun 20, 2007)

*Gentlemen,*



*I think you should read this text below, click on the link to see the whole thread:*



check it out! 

I would like to share with you a process for an excellent non-alcoholic tincture. This sublingual Cannabis Medicine is spreading quickly through our Medical Community in Oregon. 

You will need ONE CUP of food grade glycerin.
ONE OUNCE of top grade bud....chopped up with scissors or a burst in a cuisinart. 
A Quart jar with a good SEAL. 

Put the ingredients in the jar and give it a shake for about 5-10 minutes a day for two months. (IT IS WORTH the TIME!) 

Press out the glycerin and strain well; and put in brown bottles with eyedropper. 

I use a professional food press, so I get back the total amount of glycerin plus a little extra. A ricer will also work well if you line it with cheesecloth. 

The medicine is as good as what you put into it. I find this a very good way to medicate at social functions. I carry mine in an herb tincture bottle. A drop or a dropper under the tongue is a good way to find relief.

- friend of mine wrote this.. 
But for me, this shit is killer.. I did three drops first time, and I had a hard time moving from the spot that I was in, 3 hours later, it lifted a tad bit but shit its like smoking a blunt of some widow its crazy.
 

THC drops... warning - totse.com community


----------



## entropic (Jun 20, 2007)

This is sweet! I'm gonna have to make some of this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2007)

what is glycerin and where do i get it?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 20, 2007)

Bulk, Vegetable Glycerine (food grade) 1 Gal.

so far only thing that makes sense using the glycerin that i've found, i'll keep looking and post links, in case people want to see what the glycerin does, i guess


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 20, 2007)

*More Than Alive - Vegetable Glycerin*





*Excerpt from The ABC Herbal*







 Glycerine (or glycerol) is a natural component of all fats and oils. When fats are digested in the body, they are broken down into fatty acids and glycerine. Hence, glycerine is a non-toxic, natural food substance. It is also a good solvent of herbal constituents and a preservative. To top it off, glycerine is also sweet tasting by does not cause blood sugar problems.
Because glycerine is slightly sweet, it helps mask the disagreeable taste of many herbs. Other most pleasant tasting herbs are actually delicious when prepared in glycerine. So, by carefully, selecting herbs for both taste and efficacy, it is possible to make herbal preparations which not only work, but taste great. That way, you don't have to fight your children to have them take them.
You can make a simple, herbal glycerite by simmering herbs in a mixture of 60&#37; glycerine and 40% purified water for two to three hours. We have generally used about 1/4 cup of cut and sifted, dried herbs per 1 cup of glycerin/water solution. When you strain this solution, bottle it and store it in a cool, dark place. It retains its effectiveness for two to three years.

This is pure 100% USP food grade vegetable glycerine (glycerin). It is used in cosmetics and body care products to assist in retaining moisture and is helpful in pulling oxygen into the skin. Vegetable glycerine is a natural emollient that adds a cooling effect on the skin and has become a predominant ingredient in most skin care products and soaps. Vegetable glycerine is also the principal medium for the manufacturing of non-alcohol based herbal extracts, which are called glycerites. This makes for a sweet alcohol free extract that can be easily administered to children, animals and those with alcohol sensitivities. Kosher certified and suitable for food and cosmetic use.
Vegetable Glycerine is a clear, colorless, and odorless liquid with an incredibly sweet taste having the consistency of thick syrup. It is used as an agent in cosmetics, toothpaste, shampoos, soaps, herbal remedies, pharmaceuticals, and other household items. Because it is soluble in both, water and alcohol, its versatility is a major benefactor in its purported growth and popularity within the manufacturing sector. It is invaluable as a natural source ingredient with emollient like properties which can soften and soothe the skin and it assists the outer epidermis in retaining moisture. This helps to explain why it is one of the most popular cosmetic additives used today.
Other uses include its solvency action which aides herbalists in extracting botanical properties from plant materials without the use of alcohol. This is especially helpful for those with alcohol sensitivities as most liquid herbal extracts contain alcohol. But given its severely limited shelf life, extracts made from Vegetable Glycerine typically have a shelf life of 14-24 months whereas alcohol extracts can have an extended shelf life of 4-6 years.
Vegetable Glycerin: Clear sweet and odorless liquid. Glycerin is a naturally occurring by product of soapmaking. It is believed that glycerin helps the skin remain moisturized by drawing moisture to it.
You can make a liquid sweetener by adding Stevia white extract powder to Vegetable Glycerine. This is not recommended for diabetics because it will effect the blood sugar levels.
Vegetable Glycerine is a sweet substance typically obtained from palm or coconut oils. It is an alternative to alcohol for preserving herbal tinctures. 

*From Our Reading and/or Experience...*


<LI class="">We use this glycerin to make all our glycerites (extracts / tinctures). Of course, it can be used in many other types of remedies, such as, lotions, hair products, soaps, etc. <LI class="">Glycerin can be used to benefit anyone: men, women (including before, during or after pregnancy, and nursing), children and animals. <LI class=" sfhover">It can be used as often as you would like, and in any way you choose. 
Glycerin should be stored in a dark, dry, and cool place.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 20, 2007)

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
A *glycerite* is a fluid extract of an herb or other medicinal substance made with glycerin.
According to King's American Dispensatory (189a glycerite is:
Glycerita.&#8212;Glycerites. _Related entry: Glycerinum (U. S. P.)&#8212;Glycerin_ Other tomes: USDisp _SYNONYMS: Glycerina (Br.), Glycerines (Br.), Glycerata, Glyceroles, Glycerolata, Glycerols, Glycerates, Glycemates._ By this class of preparations is generally understood solutions of medicinal substances in glycerin, although in certain instances the various Pharmacopoeias deviate to an extent. The term Glycerita as here applied to fluid glycerines, or solutions of agents in glycerin, is preferable to the ordinary names, "glyceroles," "glycerates," or "glycemates," etc., and includes all fluid preparations of the kind referred to, whether for internal administration or local application. Many solutions of glycerin or glycerin and water, are apt upon standing to develop microscopic cryptogams, unless a certain proportion of alcohol is added to the solutions. On this account, it is better to prepare many members of this class of solutions in small quantity at a time, and only as they are wanted [1]​Glycerites are frequently used as a substitute for alcohol in tinctures, as a solvent that will create a therapeutic herbal extraction. Glycerine is less extractive and is approximately 30% less able to be absorbed by the body due to processing in the liver. Fluid extract manufacturers often extract herbs in hot water before adding glycerin to make glycerites to increase extraction.[2] [3][4]
Glycerin will not extract the same constituents from plants that alcohol will. From "Herbal Preparations and Natural Therapies" by Debra St. Claire:

glycerin will extract the following - sugars, enzymes (dilute), glucosides, bitter compounds, saponins (dilute), and tannins
absolute alcohol will extract the following - alkaloids (some), glycosides, volatile oils, waxes, resins, fats, some tannins, balsam, sugars, and vitamins.[5]


----------



## trailer park guy (Jun 20, 2007)

*From Epicurious,*
*glycerin; glycerine*
[GLIH-ser-ihn]
The commercial name for _glycerol_ , a colorless, odorless, syrupy liquid &#8212; chemically, an alcohol &#8212; obtained from fats and oils and used to retain moisture and add sweetness to foods. It also helps prevent sugar crystallization in foods like candy. Outside the world of food, glycerin is used in cosmetics, inks and certain glues.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2007)

wow, i am now fully educated on glycerin. i will check "trader joes'". it's a health food store 2 blocks away.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 20, 2007)

i love trader joes

they are suprisingly cheap for the quality of food they have too!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2007)

thank you everyone for the info.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 21, 2007)

great FDD!!! I have never tried it before but to be honest I was messing around on the net one night a few months ago when I stumbled upon that thread this was before I new anything about growing and I didnt even know what a Vaperizor was.

After reading that thread I studied what a vape was and bought one and through my reading I stumbled upon the growing comunity which I was unaware off. 

then the rest is history and I started my first grow. but I just noticed this thread still in my favorites last night and was like oh yea the THC drops. they sound tasty 

I cant wait to try it but I dont have a harvest yet to do it with & dont feel like using purchased weed on this test run.

Please whomever does this pls post your results as 1oz of good bud is a lot to use if it doesnt turn out as good as they say.

But from reading the whole thread it seems that this works reall good!

Im optimistic 


but anyway dont forget to rep a brotha out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2007)

you get my rep. i have an ounce of quality outdoor from last year. it's been stored away. i will give it a try and let everyone know. give me 2 months.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you get my rep. i have an ounce of quality outdoor from last year. it's been stored away. i will give it a try and let everyone know. give me 2 months.


nice FD,

I think you are actually the best canidate to do it right and post a non-bias evaluation.

Good luck on your journey. Never tire, never faulter, we are with you, We shall see you through your difficult trial. 

After all, If god be with you, then who could be with "THEM".......


----------



## pandabear (Jun 21, 2007)

man I can see it now if that stuff works and I was at a party, it would be temping 

$1 a drop


----------



## WillieNelson (Jun 21, 2007)

pandabear said:


> man I can see it now if that stuff works and I was at a party, it would be temping
> 
> $1 a drop


 
a very nice addition to the fondue pot at any local law enforcement fundraising event.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 22, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of this method before? doesnt seem like anyone has. I figured this would have more people interested no? eh? 

heres a funny pic:







Whats that move called?


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jun 22, 2007)

yes,
I was going to do the everclear tincture.
I am glad to have seen this thread.

Make sure to report back Fdd.
I am sure many like myself are interested in hearing about the results from one of our own. (trusted member of rollitup)


----------



## AnarchistsWed (Jun 25, 2007)

when I harvest my first grow i'm ganna try this out.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jun 25, 2007)

Im pickign up an ounce this friday. Im still a ways aaway from harvest but I will try it for you guys. no worries


----------



## pandabear (Jul 17, 2007)

FDD & live,

Any of you guys get a chance to get this started?

just curious, pls let us know.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow... Incredibly cool. I'm still a bit confused though... Didn't Lumberjack's post reveal a serious downside to extracting with Glycerine, as opposed to high proof alchohol? 
I made thc drops with the basic alchohol/"green dragon" recipe... After allowing the alchohol to evaporate, I was left with a small amount of almost clear liquid. A few drops on a spoon, heated up and inhaled through a straw, or an empty pen tube... pretty sweet. I must admit, it wasn't nearly as potent as the description Panda posted. Of course, I'm too embarassed to admit how many things I did completely wrong along the way...lol I have to redeem myself, and try it again... 
So what's the verdict? Anyone tried it yet? Anyone understand the science in general behind it, and able to offer an opinion on Glycerine vs. Alchohol? If Glycerine is in fact not as potent of an extracting agent, and is also less absorbable by the body...? Peace Growers


----------



## castewalpha (Jul 17, 2007)

I am anxious to here how it turns out.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 17, 2007)

you know I totally missed that post by Jack last time, hmm I wonder which is the best way, seems from the jacks post that alchohol is, anyone have expiriance with this stuff?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 17, 2007)

pandabear said:


> you know I totally missed that post by Jack last time, hmm I wonder which is the best way, seems from the jacks post that alchohol is, anyone have expiriance with this stuff?


 
i wish i could help you guys on that... but mostly i was just trying to find some info on it... i haven't tried this persnally... though i'd love to make some of these drops when i have enough bud sittin around... good job bringing this back up though...

fdd you ever get around to tryin this?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 28, 2007)

anyone got some good report for this? and bump


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 28, 2007)

Its gonna be atleast 2 months before we hear anything....


----------



## Cutdown (Oct 28, 2007)

Weed Guy said:


> Its gonna be atleast 2 months before we hear anything....



Well the thread is 4 months old?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm still trying to find glycerin. i fully intend to try this.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh sorry, i didnt realise how old the thread was....

If its a few months old....are there any results?

glycerin - Google Product Search


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still trying to find glycerin. i fully intend to try this.


trader joes didn't have it?


i'm sure you can find it online with a fairly simple search..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> trader joes didn't have it?
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find it online with a fairly simple search..



i haven't made it by there yet. it's 5 blocks away. get off my back. lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't made it by there yet. it's 5 blocks away. get off my back. lol


stoner...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> stoner...



they probably have it at every grocery store. i just haven't looked.


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 28, 2007)

they said you could get glycerin at gnc..
loooks crazy
would be insane to be chillin somewhere you couldnt normally smoke and just drop a few drops in your drink lol


----------



## cnl491 (Oct 28, 2007)

this is gonna be cool..ima try it i think..just gotta get the glycerin...


----------



## kato88 (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't put that stuff in my eyes... but that's just me.


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 28, 2007)

this sounds bad ass, I always thought that i should get my chemistry degree and develope THC in a bottle with out ever having to grow. LoL that would be the day.


----------



## xucardsfan08 (Oct 28, 2007)

Glycerol and ethanol have different solubility properties. For the dropper, glycerol is going to be preferred as it will be easier to take in the mouth without having a drop of pure alcohol in there.
Being chemically inclined, I looked at the THC molecule and it doesn't seem that difficult to synthesize, at least with 1-2 years graduate school under your belt. It's a whole hell of a lot easier than LSD.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Oct 28, 2007)

@xucards, so glycerin is a good choice to make a thc drop under the tongue?


----------



## b-rad (Nov 4, 2007)

so have you guys made any? is it worth it? i read most of the posts but couldnt really tell lol but that could be cuz im stoned but who really knows


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 4, 2007)

b-rad said:


> so have you guys made any? is it worth it? i read most of the posts but couldnt really tell lol but that could be cuz im stoned but who really knows


nobody yet... the ones who CAN are too lazy... and the rest of us are waiting for a mass of trim to use for multiple things... haha

someday someone here will do it and make a lil faq entry about it....


----------



## b-rad (Nov 4, 2007)

ok lol well once i cut my plant well see how much i get and if there is enough ill do it and do a write up on it. unless someone beats me to it lol


----------



## Klown (Nov 8, 2007)

I was looking around and some people were calculating the output of 1 oz./ 1 cup and the doses are incredible.


----------



## Klown (Nov 8, 2007)

20 drops per ml 
30 ml per ounce
and 8 ounces to a cup 

20 x 30 x 8 = 4800 drops
divide that by the average dose of 3 drops (4800/3)and you have *1600 doses* that will get you super high according to anecdotal evidence. 
compare that to the same ounce smoked. Assuming you smoke a measily .3g at a time 28.5/.3 =*95 doses*, which wouldnt get you as high.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 8, 2007)

So why would you need an ounce... Just cut all the ingredients and do a small scale test... Like cut all by 1/4 how much could that change... It is basically a cooking recipe... No... ??

I think 400 doses is plenty for any head... =]


----------



## stubborn (Nov 8, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> So why would you need an ounce... Just cut all the ingredients and do a small scale test... Like cut all by 1/4 how much could that change... It is basically a cooking recipe... No... ??
> 
> I think 400 doses is plenty for any head... =]


I agree. And to hell with using glycerol... use everclear!!! If worried about the strength of alcohol, use less alcohol than what would completely soak the green and make something that will tumble it around so all of the green gets constantly wet. Or better yet, use a lot of alcohol and when finished, throw that shit in a blender with some fresh pineapple.


----------



## SmokieMcPot (Nov 8, 2007)

How do you "PRESS OUT THE GLYCERIN"?


----------



## onehandedroller (Nov 9, 2007)

Squeeze It


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 9, 2007)

stubborn said:


> I agree. And to hell with using glycerol... use everclear!!! If worried about the strength of alcohol, use less alcohol than what would completely soak the green and make something that will tumble it around so all of the green gets constantly wet. Or better yet, use a lot of alcohol and when finished, throw that shit in a blender with some fresh pineapple.


I got about a half a shot left of green dragon just sitting in my cabinet 
Shits so potent tho that you cant help but pass out within the next 4 hours, especially if you sit down. Then its just over lol. On average, 1 shot of the green dragon will last someone about 7-8 hours. Mine wasnt as potent tho seeing as we used an ounce of mid instead of nugg lol. If we would have made it with nug, we would only use about a drop. Theres TONS of recipes for TONS of different variations of the drink tho.


----------



## pandabear (Nov 9, 2007)

*Green Dragon (drink)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Jump to: navigation, search
This article is about the drink. For other uses, see Green Dragon.
*Green Dragon* is an alcoholic beverage made by leaching the leaves of the cannabis plant in a high-proof alcohol, most commonly vodka. The THC dissolves into the alcohol resulting in a dark green or brown liquid. Sugar is often also dissolved in the alcohol to mask the extremely bitter taste of the dissolved cannabinoids.
*Contents*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Preparation <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Uses <LI class=toclevel-1>3 References 
4 External links
*[edit] Preparation*

*Green Dragon* is a method for extracting the active ingredients found in cannabis buds. These chemicals, mainly tetrahydrocannabinol or THC, are insoluble in water, but much more soluble in organic solvents such as alcohol. In addition, the chemicals responsible for the bitter and "grassy" taste of cannabis buds are _in_soluble in alcohol, but more soluble in water. The best results are obtained by using an extremely concentrated alcohol, such as vodka.
There are two methods for extracting the cannabinoids from the buds. The first involves heating the alcohol to improve its power as a solvent. The cannabis buds are stewed in about 25cl of spirit, preferably heated in a water bath to reduce the possibility (_probability_, in the case of heating high-proof alcohols such as Everclear) of ignition of the alcohol vapours. The temperature of the spirit should be maintained below the boiling point of ethanol (78.4º C) to prevent the buildup of fumes. The majority of the soluble cannabinoids will be extracted by this method after about 20 minutes of heating.
The second method, which is considerably more low-tech, involves leaving cannabis buds, leaves, stems, and seeds in the spirit for several weeks or months. Over time the cannabinoids will leach from the plant matter in much the same way as in the heating method. It is common to simply open a new bottle of spirit, poke several cannabis buds into the bottle (it may be necessary to pour off or drink some of the spirit first) and reseal. The bottle must be kept tightly sealed to prevent the alcohol evaporating from the spirit. The bottle must be kept in a dark place because tetrahydrocannabinol decomposes under the influence of light.
There is some evidence to suggest that baking the dry buds and leaves prior to adding them to the alcohol in either method increases the potency of the resulting preparation[1][2]. This is because the baking process converts insoluble tetrahydrocannabinol _acids_ into soluble THC (see decarboxylation).

*[edit] Uses*

Although Green Dragon can be consumed neat, it is more often served mixed with other drinks, such as soft drinks, flavored waters and vanilla extract. A popular [3][4] recipe involves mixing 3 parts lemon-lime soda, 1 part Green Dragon and a dash of honey or sugar.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 9, 2007)

That would be the one pandabear ^_^
We even made the mixed drink using soda and honey. It looks like bubbly throw up tho once you mix it with the soda lol. 
We let it sit for about 4 months, then had at lol. Now its been about 9 or 10 months that the half shot has been sitting there and I've been waiting for the right time to take it 
Kinda intimidated by it tho I must admit lol
</IMG>


----------



## peter parker (Nov 9, 2007)

i read this today and me and some friends are gonna make the glycerin recipe i will keep you posted im going to get some glycerin right now from the wine store


----------



## pandabear (Nov 9, 2007)

peter parker said:


> i read this today and me and some friends are gonna make the glycerin recipe i will keep you posted im going to get some glycerin right now from the wine store


 
you the man parker let us know in a couple months


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the glycerin idea better... =] You could add that to anything and it would not look like bubbles and throw up... =]


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

so i got the glycerin, i found it at a wine shop $16 a litre. now i just need some killer and the patience to wait 2 months lol. for the first run i am using only a 1/4oz. weed and 1/4 cup glycerin. picture below. i will keep you updated


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 11, 2007)

nice!!!

and instead of doing droppers... what about filling gel caps with the glycerin/pot stuff?

make you're own thc pills =]


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 11, 2007)

Cant wait to hear how it turns out! 

Only thing stopping me from trying it is $ lol.

And THC pills would be AWESOME! Make it happen lol


----------



## Klown (Nov 11, 2007)

stubborn said:


> I agree. And to hell with using glycerol... use everclear!!! If worried about the strength of alcohol, use less alcohol than what would completely soak the green and make something that will tumble it around so all of the green gets constantly wet. Or better yet, use a lot of alcohol and when finished, throw that shit in a blender with some fresh pineapple.


 
only thing if you use alcohol, can't do it near work or near heavy machinery... 

Well well... arnt we supossed to not be doin green at work anyway??

just saying!!!!


----------



## bearo420 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah saw someone talk about synthesizing weed. its been done with marinol, but the problem with weed is, its not 1 chemical. its hundreds that make us high. people who take marinol supposedly still smoke and complain because it just aint the same. so if you really wanted to lab create weed. youd be isolating like the 100 different chemicals that make the so called weed high and trying to reproduce them. But thc itself is done. try marinol and if your going to make the other ingredients that would just be too long and too much for your lifetime. but it could give your kids a jump start.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

ok so i got some weed and am ready to try this experiment. its not the best weed but it will do. first picture is weed before cutting up (1/4oz.). second picture is after cutting up. 3rd picture is close up of cut up weed. 4th picture is the jar.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

1st picture - jar with just cut up weed. 2nd picture - jar with just cut up weed. 3rd picture - jar with 1/4oz. cut up weed and 1/4 cup glycerin. 4th picture - close up of glycerin and weed mix.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

1st picture - glycerin and weed mix from top. 2nd picture - glycerin and weed mix. 3rd picture - close up side view of mix. 4th picture - close up side view of mix after shaking.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

1st picture - side view of mix. 2nd picture - close up top view of mix. 3rd picture - top view of mix.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 11, 2007)

so now i just have to wait....................... im sure that will be easy hahaha... will keep this updated


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 11, 2007)

this is most interesting. Waiting with baited breath......ok ok...it'll be a while....I'm sure interested.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 11, 2007)

BRAVO Good Chap
Looking forward to seeing how it turns out ^_^
Thanks for all the pretty pics

AR


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 11, 2007)

that is some good shit you have =)


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 11, 2007)

i'm glad someone is finally doing this

can't wait to see results


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow. Bravo!!!! If it works out. This will be the first thing i will try,hah. I wonder if i could do like 1/4 weed then 1/2 glycerin,to make it less potent???? How long does it take to take affect after dropping????? Great job peter. Keep updated!!!

Do you HAVE to wait 2 months. What about just a month? take a loss in potency? not accually work???

P.s. Great work peter : )


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 11, 2007)

I love TJ's but also be aware a lot of their stuff comes from China.

You know how the Chinese "farm raise trout in a pond"? They put the chicken cage above the pond and the fish get to eat chicken shit. I'm just real suspect of anything that comes from the low bidder.

We all know what we get in ganja for the low price.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok so i'm reading around about these THC drops and other people are using a heat souce but it only seems with the use of alcohol, So let me get this straight. . .If i use glycerin then i dont have to use a heat source. Then with the alc. i have to heat it up?? Im guessing to cook the alcohol out of it?? I think i got it down but anyone to confirm or deny this????

DaCDaC


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 11, 2007)

please be careful of using heat with alchohol.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes that is what i was concerned about. Wouldint that blow up??? ha.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 11, 2007)

Woah//

Thts tight.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 11, 2007)

So with Glycerin you use no heat correct????


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 12, 2007)

just posting so i can sub. to this thread. : )


----------



## Monsterweed (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodluck.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 12, 2007)

hey man. I believe the heat with the alcohol provide the necessary circumstances for the extraction of the cannabinoids. In the case of the glycerin, the extraction process does not benefit from the addition of heat to the process. but as has been already stated, beware of the heat - you're not making THC flambe! so yea, dude, be really careful if you're choosing the alcohol route. the temp has to stay below the point where you are actually boiling off the alcohol, cause its the alcohol vapour that occurs when heated too much that creates the risk of the explosion or fire. good luck! 


DaCDaC said:


> Ok so i'm reading around about these THC drops and other people are using a heat souce but it only seems with the use of alcohol, So let me get this straight. . .If i use glycerin then i dont have to use a heat source. Then with the alc. i have to heat it up?? Im guessing to cook the alcohol out of it?? I think i got it down but anyone to confirm or deny this????
> 
> DaCDaC


----------



## peter parker (Nov 12, 2007)

i am going to sample it maybe every 2 weeks or something to see how its doing. i hope i didn't just waste this weed ahaha. the alcohol method sounds to me just like making oil?? is there actually a liquid after its done?? or is it sticky gooey oil resin like you make with isoproplyn??


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm thinking it s like other medicinal tinctures....and I'm goona research a little on this....to see if I can gain a little more insight. seems to me that you are going to have the glycerin with the active ingredient dissolved in it. the alcohol method would have a similar result with the active ingredient dissolved in the solution. oil like honey oil....oh man what fond fond memories that brings back....are the extract - say that you could disolve in the glycerin or the alocohol if that what you wanted to do. the method for extraction to make oil usually uses some for of petroleum distilate
? I think, like butane? But I am going to spend some time trying to read up on this...and search out how they make other medicinal tinctures, and see if we can gleen some ideas for this application. 


peter parker said:


> i am going to sample it maybe every 2 weeks or something to see how its doing. i hope i didn't just waste this weed ahaha. the alcohol method sounds to me just like making oil?? is there actually a liquid after its done?? or is it sticky gooey oil resin like you make with isoproplyn??


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 12, 2007)

With the alcohol method, you CAN use heat to extract the THC but you DONT HAVE to. Ppl use heat for the extraction only when they are in a rush lol, if you have the time the everclear should be able to absorb the THC on its own. I never used heat at all when I made it and It turned out great. Just let it sit in a cool dark place for a couple of months and presto! Also I would give it a good shake down every now and then. 

Heres a link on how to make it: Green Dragon Recipes (Marijuana Drink)

Heres a few pics of whats left of my bottle 
And its a liquid btw. Barely made a difference to the texture. The taste on the other hand, tasted like chewing on a bud while taking a shot of everclear lol
OMFG does it burn on the way down lol, then your tummy gets really warm. And then everything gets REALLY pretty lol. My friend (who cant smoke, so this was his first time having weed in years) had small hallucinations from it. But I just felt AWESOME! I would suggest this to anyone thinking about trying it, but now Im thinkin this glycerin idea looks A LOT better lol.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2007)

AristoRaver said:


> With the alcohol method, you CAN use heat to extract the THC but you DONT HAVE to. Ppl use heat for the extraction only when they are in a rush lol, if you have the time the everclear should be able to absorb the THC on its own. I never used heat at all when I made it and It turned out great. Just let it sit in a cool dark place for a couple of months and presto! Also I would give it a good shake down every now and then.
> 
> Heres a link on how to make it: Green Dragon Recipes (Marijuana Drink)
> 
> ...




that's some dank looking stuff you got there.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha oh it was, and it was just mid grade weed 
I couldnt even imagine if we used an Oz of nugg 

Im soooooo gonna make some bubblegum glycerin when i harvest my baby tho


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 12, 2007)

WOOHOO I gots my first rep point! ^_^ thanks whoever did it ^_^ lol

sorry for the interruption lol 

Love Always,
AR
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 12, 2007)

Everybody post if there doin this.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 12, 2007)

ok....so I spent a little time researching this. And I found out a little stuff that I found interesting. I will share that here now.

First, there's a new PhD thesis from the Netherlands (2007) entitled Cannabis: extracting the medicine. this piece goes into astounding detail on the chemisrty of cannabis, and includes a lot of historical info. the majority of the information has been made available as a function of the dutch laws relating to cannabis and its cultivation. Chapter three deals with the extraction of the cannabinoids and related compounds at a level of detail that loses me for sure. its a 14MB download for the following site.(https://www.openaccess.leidenuniv.nl/handle/1887/12297?mode=more)

one of the most interesting was an 1888 document entitled A Complete Formulary and Hand-Book - itemizes the old Indian tincture methodology Tinctura Cannabis Indicae - an alcohol based water bath percolation method.

However, certainly the most interesting to me was the following:

a reasonably detailed description of a methodology to make a glycerin based herbal tincture from a native american site. the concept is the first step (slow cooking) is extracting the enzymes, the second step (pressure cooking) is extracting the essential oils, and the third step (boiling) is extracting the trace minerals. The text provides a step by step description of the process using 100% vegetable glycerin and herb that are slow cooked, at 105 degrees for five days (not to exceed 110 degress as this destroys enzymes), pressed at high pressure with a hydraulic press (menstruum set aside), pressed herb combined with new clean glycerin/menstruum, pressure cooked for 30 minutes at 10lbs, pressed at high pressure again as before, and 2nd menstrumm mixed with the first, pressed herb combined with spring water and boiled hard for 10, then 20, then 30 minutes pressing and adding new water each time, this menstruum boiled down to concentrate and then added again to the previous to make the tincture. You can take a look at the site here (Herb Glycerine Tinctures and Salves)

Although this is certainly more complicated, it has me wondering (from somebody that has a better understanding of these processes from a physical/chemical perspective and the chemistry of cannabis) whether this might work for our purposes.

I am really intrigued with this approach to administration. I am a little of an fitness nut and my health status as it relates to smoking all the time has its challenges. Stealthy, highly efficient administration of clean pure dosages! I am looking forward to seeing where this might go.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 12, 2007)

alright. I'm going to try to find some food grade glycerin tomorrow. Hopfully start in a couple days!! I wasted 45 min of my life in wal-mart where they didint know what the hell that is and then 20 min in a local grocery store. Will be hitting up the health food shop tomorrow and run by a wine store. Anyway, I'll keep yall posted. I got homework to do. Laters.


----------



## foily (Nov 12, 2007)

im sure you could just dip your finger in the mixture in a month and taste a little and see how stoned you get. then maybe test it every week?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 12, 2007)

They say 3 drops max.
why the fuck your whole finger?!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 13, 2007)

because "dippin yo finger in it is keepin it gangsta....Why put a limit on it....just dip yo finger in it and taste that shit....why is that so bad?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

because you might just become a famous finger dippin gangsta!!! *First person to OD on THC* AkAumbass. 

Haha.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm High.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW.Kickass i just read that food grade glycerin is also known as USP Glycerin. I was remembered seeing that at the store and saying "Nah i'm looking for veg. glycerin." wow kickass its a 4oz bottle. i'm just going to do a 1/2 of weed first. 4oz bottle of Gly. is like a little over a cup i think. Its should be plenty.so im now stoked. i'm buying it tomorrow and will be getting my 1/2 of bud tomorrow also. i will be buying a mason jar from wallyworld. i'll keep everyone posted with pics!!!! I'm going to add in a pic now of the USP gly. that i found. I'll check the forum before i leave tomorrow incase i'm doing something wrong. Someone give some input on right or wrong before i go tomorrow plz : ) Laters!

DaCDaC


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2007)

hey Dac.....this will be cool. I was gonna say you should be able to find it like a Shopper drugmart....or some place like that but looks like you found some. good luck man. and keep us posted!

I found another neat reference. Chapter 4 of the Antique Cannabis Book - deals with tinctures and fluid extracts.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok. Wait. . . . I went by tonight to pick it up and it says for topical use only?!?!? is it suppose to be eatable???? someone respond because if not i will have to keep seaching for this!?!?! respond fast plz!!

And the USP glycerin i did find was a gel texture,is that suppose to be it??!?!

Plz respond fast!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

Well its not gel but its pretty thick.** 

Kind of like hand sanatizer thickness,lol


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

No Reply???


DaCDaC


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2007)

the USP is just a US Pharmacopeia (USP) certification, and ensures standardized quality and consistency. I do believe that is the right stuff?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats what i was thinking. I ask the Pharm. while i was there and he said topical use only. But no where does it say it on the bottle. 

I guess that will work. 

I'll try it. its only 3$ for 6oz of glycerin.

Do you think that he was right?

i have been reading online a good bit. No where does it say that it is inedible, in fact i read that it is just a more certified veg. glycerin.

??


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

DaCDaC said:


> Thats what i was thinking. I ask the Pharm. while i was there and he said topical use only. But no where does it say it on the bottle.
> 
> I guess that will work.
> 
> ...



if it says "topical use only" then i wouldn't eat it. might be really good for sore muscles though. cannabis does work in this way. use it as a rubbing ointment.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2007)

when you read up on glycerin, reference is made to food preparations as well, so although I do not have any specific experience with this particular application, if its 100% vegetable then the worst could be it would give you the shitz if you drank enough of it...but since we're going towards, a highly potent drop? I'm thinking its ok?


----------



## peter parker (Nov 13, 2007)

ya i read about the usp glycerin and i looked at the store and found some. it said it could be used as a mild laxative lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

now the truth comes out. hahhahahahha


----------



## Kestas (Nov 13, 2007)

What about puting the drops into gell caps and turning them in to pills? could this work?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey,thx fdd. But after an extended research on this, I have spoken to others that have successfully completed this project with the stuff that i was looking at.

Plus. . .The dose is like 1-2 drops. 1 drop of something will most likely not kill you. Maybe discomfort in the mouth. But the way i look at it is that it is kinda the same as hand sanatizer or body lotion. one drop will not kill you, maybe it will just suck,lol. 

So. In the name of science i will do this. gathering the products tomorrow and 
will put in an order for my weed. That will take about 2-3 days. 

I'll be getting a 1/2 and a mason jar. 

I'll take pictures of my setup and post them. 

See yall tomorrow with the stuff.

Feel free to comment. 

DaCDaC


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 13, 2007)

You think it would hurt anything to add a flavoring to it???


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 13, 2007)

Kestas said:


> What about puting the drops into gell caps and turning them in to pills? could this work?


i swear i just suggested that

didn't i?

maybe i didn't

... i don't feel like going back and looking

maybe i just dreamt it?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

That kicks ass... I'll try it as soon as I can get some glyserin...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

i wonder if it would work in some kinda pill form. maybe gel caps???


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

I think gel caps would work fine if they dont melt or get soggy and mushy.
but a pill could hold alot more than one or two drops... it would be like 20? 
why put it in a pill if its only 2 drops you know?... for portability?


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i wonder if it would work in some kinda pill form. maybe gel caps???


eat a dick...


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 13, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I think gel caps would work fine if they dont melt or get soggy and mushy.
> but a pill could hold alot more than one or two drops... it would be like 20?
> why put it in a pill if its only 2 drops you know?... for portability?


i don't think it would get the gell caps soggy or anything

the gellatin is dissolved with water... the glycerin wouldn't have that same effect


everybody pops different pills... vitamins, aspiren, dayquill.. etc etc...
having a bottle of gel caps with you isn't even gonna seem suspicious to cops... =]

hell... you could pop them at work and not here anything about it... haha


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

hehehe. good point... but wont the cops say hey hey pills!!!!1 PILLS!!!! ... thats usualy the reaction I see


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah a small vile of liquid isnt very suspicious. especially when its stealth style ^_^


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

wouldint it be kinda a waste of gel caps? Not to mention that those if found by the cops will be looked further into. Plus. That is time consuming. Just put in a dark eye dropper and put 1-2 drops. Much easier,Just another thought,will pills wouldint you have to wait on your high??


DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

Another ?,do you think once i put all ingredents into bottle that i shouldint open the mason again,would that affect the breaking down process of the THC??


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

yea if you kept it in an eye drop bottle no one will say anything. and... you save time


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2007)

: ) those where my thoughts : )

I'll be trying this experiment. 

Buying the suppys tomorrow,my weed will get to me in a couple days. : )


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2007)

gee everyone...this is a cool discussion. My thoughts:

1. the gel caps would likely work but time effect would be longer for it to take effect
2. the dropper allows for application sublingual (under the tongue) and the effect would be almost immediate.
3. I don't thnk opening the jar during the extraction process is an issue, cuz I believe it is a passive process and does not necessarily rely upon any other processes related to the closed jar.
4. the stealthiness of the dropper and bottle are a real bonus from my perspective - you could use a colour printer and print up some bogus Rx labels and carry it with you everwhere, and yea you could take a drop here and a drop there....all on the sly.

keep us posted Dac!


----------



## peter parker (Nov 14, 2007)

so this is what it looks like on day 4...... man i can't wait to try this lol


----------



## potpimp (Nov 14, 2007)

Peter Parker I'm repping you man; you actually got off your ass and did this. Hey I've got a great idea, what about putting this stuff in a gel cap?    This should be a sticky IMHO. I can't wait to try this myself. In fact, I'm going to do both the Everclear and the glycerin methods.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 14, 2007)

I tried the everclear one. but I did it about a year and a half ago, and It was to make hash, not a tinkture. and I didnt get much hash. 
I really want to try this!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. Nice work peter!!! how long are you into it now?(you might have said on your post,just to lazy to go back and look)

Are you going to test on the 1 month mark?
I would just to check how potent it is.

Again,nice work peter and I will keep you all posted.
Going to try to get suppys today. Have to drive my dad to the Doc. 
Will try my best to get suppys today and if not they Will be gotten tomorrow : )

DaCDaC

EDIT= nvm you said 4 days : ) its looking nice : )


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 14, 2007)

mmmm' mmmmmmmm! looks yummy already ^_^


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2007)

went to trader joe's, GNC, the grocery store and even the head shop. nothn', no glycerin yet. i may have to order it online.


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmmmm if it works for yall I will try it myself I prefer seeing it done through pics so I can see it working and know if I;m doing it right lol peter how much bud have you used in yours?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 14, 2007)

MAAANNNN!!!!!!1 I was going to go to traider joes to look for it tomoro! DAMN THAT TRADER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter parker (Nov 14, 2007)

check back in the posts i put picture for each step and explained it. maybe i should make a journal for this experiment lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2007)

what? thats weird. in Kanader eh? you can get it at any drug store purdy much... 


fdd2blk said:


> went to trader joe's, GNC, the grocery store and even the head shop. nothn', no glycerin yet. i may have to order it online.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 14, 2007)

I wont be making a journal for mine. I'll be posting my process on this post. 

This subject should be made a Sticky. 

I think everyone should know this : )

Well i got my suppies today, everything but my bud. 

Will get my weed in like 2 days. : ) 

Will post pics of suppies up in a bit. 

DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 14, 2007)

ok,taking pictures now. Be right back in just a min. : )


----------



## GrizzSpitter (Nov 14, 2007)

Sweet I was hoping I'd run into this again! I've never seen the recipe or how it was made, but I tried a few drops at Hempfest 2 years ago and it was POTENT! Definitely going to try this one out!


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 14, 2007)

peter parker said:


> so this is what it looks like on day 4...... man i can't wait to try this lol


cant wait for the results


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 14, 2007)

Image - TinyPic - Share The Experience! <-Which one,The glass or plastic?

Image - TinyPic - Share The Experience! <-I think the plastic should work,Or do you think that the plastic will have an affect on the process???

Image - TinyPic - Share The Experience! <-This is the USP Glycerin that i bought. After even more reseach i'm confident that it will work.


What do yall think?? Glass or plastic??

Will be getting bud in the next couple days. I'm going to do a 1/2 an Oz.
Then 1/2 a cup of the Gly. 

Comments Are Welcome.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

No comments? 

: (


----------



## happygrow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like the THC oils I get at the Pot Store but think they have honey in them and also flavors like cinnamon, cranrasberry, cherry. Sometimes I use 6-5 drops and if I'm out dancing 8-9 are great. It takes about 45 min to get into my system, and I get a kind of floaty feeling and when I step, the ground is a bit lower than I think, but it's great when I'm out and about. It would be awesome if this was even better! Hope someone does the proof test! I'm only on my first flowering so no stash.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2007)

glass....I don't really think the plastic would necessarily leach, but why take the chance. glass....glass....good luck man....I'm excited for you too!


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello all. I have been following this thread, and it inspired me to finally post. I would use a cobalt or brown glass jar for this in order to keep the THC from decaying. It doesn't like the light you know. 

If the results look good for this, I plan on attaching a jar (painted black) of the mix to my bike wheel seeing as I ride about 5 miles a day. It seems like that will be sufficient shakige for a month or two.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 15, 2007)

A "jar" you say??? LMAO, I hope you don't plan on sucking that down until the return trip!!!  Welcome to the forum Microbus!!


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just picked up some glycerin from Safeway. The pharmacy sells it for about $7. I think I am going to try my trial run with a small container, like an inkwell size jar.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

Tahoe, Thx for the comment. I believe I wont take the chance. . .Since i'm risking so much time on this project. I Tasted a drop of the Glycerin today, It was like a warm feeling in my mouth. Pretty intresting if you ask me. : )

Well My bud will be in, in another day or two. . .I'm louisiana and I can order good stuff since i'm closer to the border, Just takes a couple days to get to me. 

35$ for a half. I dont specify any kind, Just tell them to get me some good shit and that i dont mind waiting on it. A few days later. Boom, I get some nice stuff that will knock you on your ass,lol. 

Well i'll be taking pictures of the bud when it comes in. Hopefully it will be tomorrow.

I'll be sure to picture update everyone along the way, BTW do yall like the pic to be on the screen or in links like i did last time????

P.s. Sorry about the bad pic quality, It's my cell phone. (although I do have a blackberry,ha) (surprisingly it sucks) (dont own one) (seriously) (haha. . no but seriously)

Comment Back. Laters.

DaCDaC


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 15, 2007)

So Dow Jones says USP is safe in "food". 

Food Additive Status


----------



## Kialhimself (Nov 15, 2007)

defo pics on screen me being lazy when I'm brousing at night stoned of my nut thats my personal opinion though


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

Kool,thank you. I'll put them up on the screen next time. 

Just thought people might have a hard time loading them.. .But then again who doesint have high speed internet.

Thx : )

DaCDaC^


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, I made a small batch. I guess I will post my results in a few months. I found that Ace hardware has some really great jars for this use. They are with the spice racks and salt and pepper shakers and stuff. For those worried about safety of USP glycerin refer to the link in my previous post. I think its ok as long as you don't kick back a bunch. 

-Microbus


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice. upload some pics Micro. 

Mine will start in a couple days : )


----------



## peter parker (Nov 16, 2007)

i got my bottle of glycerin from a wine making shop(called GNC first, they thought i was talking about explosives, then told me to try a wine shop). 1 litre was 15.99 no tax  ha(1 litre does 1/4 pound). it must be safe because it can be added to wine. this is what the bottle says. Glycerin Increases smoothness and fullness in thin wines. Stir in 3 to 15 mL per L of wine immediately before bottling. Use a syringe to measure accurately. CAUTION: excessive amounts of glycerin cannot be removed from wine and will give it a metallic taste. When in doubt, use a smaller amount and add more later, or only add glycerin to a portion of the wine, and blend in the rest later. when i tasted it, it was sweet with a kinda iron taste like hard water, or blood.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 16, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm BLOOOOOD 

Kants gonna LOVE the stuff!

Or is he a fruit bat???


AR


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2007)

gonna find a wine store.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2007)

I got faith in the USP. : ) found at any drug store. then i have also read that the stuff from the pharm., Listed as "topicly only" works also. Like I said before. One drop of this stuff will not kill you. This is just a testing point right now. Someone here will find the right stuff,lol.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in next week, I had a huge Sativa 14' tree and I had to chop it early because of bad weather. The tree was in different stages, at the top not all the triches were misty, the middle of the tree some a few amber, so this plant is going to be so uppy, uppy, uppy. I am water curing the most of it right now for a week to get rid of the crap out of it, then I'm cooking....

Cannabutter
Green Dragon
and with the really uppy stuff Glycerin  

Teehee used to love a few e's and clubbin now I got some nice natural stuff to do the same and lets face it, its probably good for me too.

So am off to las tiendas to buy some glycerina

All the best


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

OMFFG...14 feet!!!! wow! pics? 


Fake Plastic Trees said:


> I'm in next week, I had a huge Sativa 14' tree and I had to chop it early because of bad weather. The tree was in different stages top not all the triches were misty, middle of the tree some a few amber, so this plant is going to be so uppy, uppy, uppy. I am water curing the most of it right now for a week to get rid of the crap out of it, then I'm cooking....
> 
> Cannabutter
> Green Dragon
> ...


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 17, 2007)

There are some pics in my journal, I nute burn't the damn tree just as it went into flowering so I've got a reduced yield but its there. Just took some pics of the water cure and I have more pics I took of it hanging this morning, it took a 3 times 12' lengths of string to hang it. Post em later tonight


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey thanks...sorry, I coulda gone and looked before asking...thanks...I look forward to the next ones too! good luck!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey yall. My Bud is finally in.

Going tomorrow night after work to get it and mix everything together.

I'll take pics of the total process for yall : )

Well I have got to go study up some more and review the process. 

I'll post the pics tomorrow night : )

DaCDaC^


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for letting us know....good luck!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2007)

yup yup tahoe. When are you doing yours??


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

welll its still gonna be a couple of months until my bud is ready from my grow unless I come across some that I might buy....but we'll see.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya i heard you on that. I just have a good connection so i get sum nice stuffs when i need it : )

Are you growing a certain strain ??


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 18, 2007)

There is another way to make the drops also and these were some of the best I have ever found.

Take a brown Kaluah bottle 

Grind up your clippings, buds and your vaped material about 15 grams

Pour into the bottle

Add 151 Rum and leave room for shaking.

Keep in a 60-70 degree room and let sit for two months. Shake every day for 5 minutes.

Then store in the food locker for a week, shake daily.

Drink about 1/8 of a shot and add juice or something to keep it from burning your tounge and throat.

Wait for about 1-2 hours......Don't plan on going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2007)

lol,nah. Sounds to complicated. 

I'm only trying this (i'm sure its the same for others) because its simple. 

The main ingredent is Time wiht this project.

But good thought though. You should make it, and show us pics. 

That would be a great. Would love to see it. : )


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 19, 2007)

WTF I went to go get my bud, And Dude had family things out of town and wasint there!! WTF!!! asdfasrf

Ok. So I talked to him and he will be returning home tomorrow.

Project will start tomorrow. : )

Sorry Guys : /

DaCDaC^


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 20, 2007)

hey DAC....man 'o man..thats what drives me nuts about unreliable suppliers....gotta gro.....gotta gro...the only solution...then you know what and wqhen (well as long as everything goes well) you get it.....good luck man!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2007)

Thx. My project should be going through tomorrow. ; )


----------



## peter parker (Nov 20, 2007)

pics on day 10 pic 1 is before daily shaking, pic doesn't do the colour justice its lighter than that, a nice dark amber. pic 2 is after shaking looking into jar, the weed is real dark compared to the liquid. i changed the jar cause i didn't like the way it was sealing.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 20, 2007)

thnx for the update peter ^_^ 
Keep em comin and G/L!

I love this thread! cant wait to make some of my own!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes. This is the greatist thread in here.

Good work peter. It's looking good. Nice.

Wont be tonight. Dealer again will be in town.

Will hopefully catch him tomorrow. 

Will keep yall posted. : )


----------



## luke88 (Nov 20, 2007)

would it be possible to get this and put a drop or 2 on a rolled blunt and let it dry then smoke it?
PS- im following this.. keep it up!


----------



## peter parker (Nov 20, 2007)

i don't know if you can smoke it but i was thinking of trying it in a volcano vaporizer as my friend has one, wonder if either of these would work.


----------



## AristoRaver (Nov 20, 2007)

I dont know how safe it would be to smoke glycerin................
Somebody do some research ^_^


----------



## luke88 (Nov 20, 2007)

if i had some drops i would personally research it haha


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 20, 2007)

giagemgal said:


> ...
> Grind up your clippings, buds and your vaped material about 15 grams
> ...


WTH would you do anything with your vaped krap... Its krap... It has been VAPORIZED... like when you see the aliens vaporize humans with ray guns... All thats left is a pile of krud...

Would you pick up some of that krud and start saying "Hey John sorry you got vaporized but can you give me that $10 you owe me now...??"

Just kidding... =]

Still i do not think there is much value in vaporized slag... =]


----------



## potpimp (Nov 21, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> WTH would you do anything with your vaped krap... Its krap... It has been VAPORIZED... like when you see the aliens vaporize humans with ray guns... All thats left is a pile of krud...
> 
> Would you pick up some of that krud and start saying "Hey John sorry you got vaporized but can you give me that $10 you owe me now...??"
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! Just goes to show how funny some shit is when you post stoned.


----------



## soulja bud (Nov 21, 2007)

i hav never herd of that before


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted an update or pictures or anything. I suppose it doesn't matter because mine looks quite a bit like Peter's brew. Another month and a half to go!


----------



## IggyZag (Nov 23, 2007)

as far as vaporized weed, vaporizing takes out the thc however there are still cannabanoids in the marijuana. So in all reality, vaporized weed can still be smoked, it will give you a different high and it may take more weed, but there still is things in it that are useful even after vaporization...


----------



## tckfui (Nov 23, 2007)

hahaha thats some funny shit moon dude!!!!


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I have to disagree with you...not Krap.

When it is vaporized, the heat levels only take out some of the THC. Adding it to cannabudder or tincture...or flat out smoking it will still get the results that you are seaking.

Its a science thing.....



moon47usaco said:


> WTH would you do anything with your vaped krap... Its krap... It has been VAPORIZED... like when you see the aliens vaporize humans with ray guns... All thats left is a pile of krud...
> 
> Would you pick up some of that krud and start saying "Hey John sorry you got vaporized but can you give me that $10 you owe me now...??"
> 
> ...


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you

:::curtsy::::

Love your comment, very close to mine...soulmate??? Jusy kidding...have a great day.


quote=IggyZag;369404]as far as vaporized weed, vaporizing takes out the thc however there are still cannabanoids in the marijuana. So in all reality, vaporized weed can still be smoked, it will give you a different high and it may take more weed, but there still is things in it that are useful even after vaporization...[/quote]


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just smoked a 1/2 ounce of vaporized krud and Im lit


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 24, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I just smoked a 1/2 ounce of vaporized krud and Im lit


hahaha...

a half zip...


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Nov 25, 2007)

just found this thread. please keep updating...sounds awesome and am very interested. good luck patience is a virtue


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

yea man UPDATE!!! what are you doing not keeping us updated! the nerve of some people...


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 25, 2007)

Teehee I just started a litre well 2/3rds of it the rest tomorrow


----------



## microbus66 (Nov 25, 2007)

So my concoction is in a worm dark place that hasn't been disturbed by man since 1915. The problem is it is 350 miles away. Its a long story how it got there, and fairly uninteresting. Anyway, I can go get it back out in about a month, but unfortunately I wont be able to give it its daily shaking. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry for not updating but theres not much change lol. heres some pics i just took.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

i'm in.....


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

HEY!!! whered you get that stuff?!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

got it at the organic grocery store. $12 for 8 oz.


i used *112* grams of high grade bud and *8*oz of glycerin.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 26, 2007)

see my glycerin doesn't say vegetable on it, but they say to put it in wine so it can't be bad. but i want the vegetable glycerin... sounds safer lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

ok ok ok...i know this will sound weird....but I wanna take a spoonful of that.....oh shit...forgot...its not HEAT treated yet! 




fdd2blk said:


> got it at the organic grocery store. $12 for 8 oz.
> 
> 
> i used *112* grams of high grade bud and *8*oz of glycerin.
> ...


----------



## peter parker (Nov 26, 2007)

1/4 pound damn lol wish i had that much to play with i only used a 1/4 ounce hahaha. but me and my partner came up with this idea..... use different strains have a few different kinds.... like kush drops, NL drops, or whatever. different flavors different highs, you could put vanilla in it or almond so many possibilities with this stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ok ok...i know this will sound weird....but I wanna take a spoonful of that.....oh shit...forgot...its not HEAT treated yet!



do you heat treat it when you mix it with everclear?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

gee, I dunno........let me think about that for a sec....hmmmm.....don't think so.....hahahahahaha!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> gee, I dunno........let me think about that for a sec....hmmmm.....don't think so.....hahahahahaha!!




what if i fill my crock pot with water then put the jar in the water for a few hours?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

ok ok ok...then I'll take a spoonful.....I'll give you my FedEx account #....LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ok ok...then I'll take a spoonful.....I'll give you my FedEx account #....LOL


i think i just may try that. this is all experimental anyway. do i heat it now or in 2 months?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

go back and read my post from a while back....now...and for five days @ 105degrees....do not let go above 110degrees.... 


fdd2blk said:


> i think i just may try that. this is all experimental anyway. do i heat it now or in 2 months?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> go back and read my post from a while back....now...and for five days @ 105degrees....do not let go above 110degrees....



what post where? 105 for 5 days, how? without going over 110? how?


----------



## pandabear (Nov 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what post where? 105 for 5 days, how? without going over 110? how?


very carfully


but the original post on Totse.com never said anything about heat treating could be wrong tho


so fdd you got enough room in there for it to shake and mix nicly?

onlyu thing i find hard to believe about this method is the suposed dosages you get out of it. sounds like it is exagerated or wouldnt everyone be making these drops and gettin rich off them? shit you can dropem on suger cubes


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

cooked in a crockpot....here's the original source.... I reost it now....(from page 9)

a reasonably detailed description of a methodology to make a glycerin based herbal tincture from a native american site. the concept is the first step (slow cooking) is extracting the enzymes, the second step (pressure cooking) is extracting the essential oils, and the third step (boiling) is extracting the trace minerals. The text provides a step by step description of the process using 100% vegetable glycerin and herb that are slow cooked, at 105 degrees for five days (not to exceed 110 degress as this destroys enzymes), pressed at high pressure with a hydraulic press (menstruum set aside), pressed herb combined with new clean glycerin/menstruum, pressure cooked for 30 minutes at 10lbs, pressed at high pressure again as before, and 2nd menstrumm mixed with the first, pressed herb combined with spring water and boiled hard for 10, then 20, then 30 minutes pressing and adding new water each time, this menstruum boiled down to concentrate and then added again to the previous to make the tincture. You can take a look at the site here (Herb Glycerine Tinctures and Salves)



fdd2blk said:


> what post where? 105 for 5 days, how? without going over 110? how?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

pandabear said:


> very carfully
> 
> 
> but the original post on Totse.com never said anything about heat treating could be wrong tho
> ...



i have room to shake it.


----------



## pandabear (Nov 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have room to shake it.


 
your a very very bad man


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

you didnt know that??? FDD is known ass RIUs extremely nasty man!... not nasty as discusting... nasty as in mean


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> cooked in a crockpot....here's the original source.... I reost it now....(from page 9)
> 
> a reasonably detailed description of a methodology to make a glycerin based herbal tincture from a native american site. the concept is the first step (slow cooking) is extracting the enzymes, the second step (pressure cooking) is extracting the essential oils, and the third step (boiling) is extracting the trace minerals. The text provides a step by step description of the process using 100% vegetable glycerin and herb that are slow cooked, at 105 degrees for five days (not to exceed 110 degress as this destroys enzymes), pressed at high pressure with a hydraulic press (menstruum set aside), pressed herb combined with new clean glycerin/menstruum, pressure cooked for 30 minutes at 10lbs, pressed at high pressure again as before, and 2nd menstrumm mixed with the first, pressed herb combined with spring water and boiled hard for 10, then 20, then 30 minutes pressing and adding new water each time, this menstruum boiled down to concentrate and then added again to the previous to make the tincture. You can take a look at the site here (Herb Glycerine Tinctures and Salves)




i just fucked up a 1/4 lb of good bud.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

NOOO IT CANT BE RUINED!!! NOT A 1/4 lbs NOOO Im crying now!!!.. no I'm not but Imslose to it!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

say what?.......whaddaya mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tckfui said:


> NOOO IT CANT BE RUINED!!! NOT A 1/4 lbs NOOO Im crying now!!!.. no I'm not but Imslose to it!!!



did you read those instructions?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

well not since I wrote them into the post.....from the original instructions on the site the I found them on...why whadidya do?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> well not since I wrote them into the post.....from the original instructions on the site the I found them on...why whadidya do?



you don't just let it sit for 2 months. you got do this then that then this then that then that again then that some more then find one of those so you can do this and that some more then add water...........put that sh*t in a pipe and smoke it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

hahahahaha.....you're making me fall off my freakin comfortable new chair fddd......there are a ton o' ways to do this....the method to mix and shake and leave is for those that wanna wait...this other method...is...another method....I don't think you ruined anything.....its just you happened to choose the path where you have to wait now.....

now go grab another quarter pound from your stash and start with the other other method.....hehehehehehe.....its not like ur frickin short or nuthin? 


fdd2blk said:


> you don't just let it sit for 2 months. you got do this then that then this then that then that again then that some more then find one of those so you can do this and that some more then add water...........put that sh*t in a pipe and smoke it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha.....you're making me fall off my freakin comfortable new chair fddd......there are a ton o' ways to do this....the method to mix and shake and leave is for those that wanna wait...this other method...is...another method....I don't think you ruined anything.....its just you happened to choose the path where you have to wait now.....
> 
> now go grab another quarter pound from your stash and start with the other other method.....hehehehehehe.....its not like ur frickin short or nuthin?



over 6 foot, my wife on the other hand.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

thud....f*ck...there I go again....off the frickin chair to the floor....ROFLOMAO


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope hes right and this is just a diferent method of making it!!!
I would have been happy with an eighth of an ounce of some of that bud FDD might have just murderd!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I hope hes right and this is just a diferent method of making it!!!
> I would have been happy with an eighth of an ounce of some of that bud FDD might have just murderd!


i'll eat it like cereal.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

hahahaha 1,204% of the total daily requirement for fibre in your diet....yippeee.....they once said that cannabis had properties to address constipation! 


fdd2blk said:


> i'll eat it like cereal.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

hahahaha!!!!
look like some.... apatizing cerial?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

add some chocolate syrup. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

regardless.....fdd.....when you have it PROPERLY heat-treated....I'm still sending you my FedEx account....I want some....and NO....I'm not frickin' constipated...haahahahahaha


----------



## hossfield (Nov 29, 2007)

think this would be a good idea for something to do with clippings? can you reduce glyc somehow? over some low heat or something?


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Nov 30, 2007)

well im going to try this got 70 grams of chopped bud and put in a jar with 8 ounces of high grade glycerine says right on it for herbal extracts.and shook till my arms fell off . who else has do this right to the end ? is it better to put somewhere warm? should i use more glycerine for 70 grams? any coments more than welcome. peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2007)

Bear's Blunts said:


> well im going to try this got 70 grams of chopped bud and put in a jar with 8 ounces of high grade glycerine says right on it for herbal extracts.and shook till my arms fell off . who else has do this right to the end ? is it better to put somewhere warm? should i use more glycerine for 70 grams? any coments more than welcome. peace


i used 8 ounces of glycerin and 112 grams. you should be fine. it's only been a week on mine. i shake it everyday. stays at about 70 degrees.


----------



## hossfield (Nov 30, 2007)

god damn why would u make so much? haha if 3 drops really does fuck you up...im just doin a quad with 1/4 cup of glycerine...thats still gunna be about...about 20 drops to a millilitre...about 60 millilitres in a 1/4 cup....1200 drops so 400 doses..that seems like plenty to me if only 3-4 drops fucks you up


----------



## tckfui (Nov 30, 2007)

indeed... and if I'm not mistakin having a THC tincture even ifa small dose is a felony... not sure if you use MM that you can have it... I think so... but that much they may think your trying to sell it.... but... if I could I would have used that much


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Nov 30, 2007)

hmm ya well i eat a few cannibutter cooies a day i had a 38 foot fall and compressed 5 disks in my back 2 pinched nerves between the fasets the doctor had me on opiates and i got hooked bad to get off them i had to go to rehab so now all i use is weed for my pain. i use it in many ways from bud, oil , hash ,cannibutter and now hope it works thc drops oh and i tried to make keif chocolate lol dont try it man it tasted like crap. peace thanks for the input FDD. Peace


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 1, 2007)

shake , shake , shake , i wonder if a paint can mixers would work hmmm ill try it. Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

Bear's Blunts said:


> shake , shake , shake , i wonder if a paint can mixers would work hmmm ill try it. Peace



funny i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 1, 2007)

you crazy people have paint can mixers???
I imagine it would do a better job at shaking than you... since thats what itsa built to do


----------



## hossfield (Dec 2, 2007)

thatd be nice, if u could secure it in a mixer and plug it into a timer so itd turn on everyday to shake it up for you, then u could set it and forget it


----------



## tckfui (Dec 2, 2007)

NO WAY!!!! thats a good idea
just like the ronco!


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 3, 2007)

So where are we at... ??

Who is closest to two months... ???

I want to hear some tested baked results from our own RIU tests... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> So where are we at... ??
> 
> Who is closest to two months... ???
> 
> I want to hear some tested baked results from our own RIU tests... =]



1 week.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 3, 2007)

MAN!!!! YOU GOT TO SPEED IT UP!!!
I still cant find any of this glyserin stuff 
I found a way to make it with everclear. but everclear is illegal in my state so I have to wait utill next time I go out of state. but until then I'm still looking for glyserin


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey fdd....so did you stick with the shake and let sit for friggin ever method or the slow cook/pressure cook method? 


fdd2blk said:


> 1 week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey fdd....so did you stick with the shake and let sit for friggin ever method or the slow cook/pressure cook method?




i used a 1/4 lb of bud.  letting it sit for 2 months.


----------



## peter parker (Dec 3, 2007)

im at 3 weeks plus a day, tried a little bit on sat night, i kinda felt something but idk i was smoking weed too soooo... lol. other than that, not much to tell


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 3, 2007)

any organic or health food store should carry glycerine 




tckfui said:


> MAN!!!! YOU GOT TO SPEED IT UP!!!
> I still cant find any of this glyserin stuff
> I found a way to make it with everclear. but everclear is illegal in my state so I have to wait utill next time I go out of state. but until then I'm still looking for glyserin


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2007)

mines to thick to shake. i turn it over and roll it around everyday though.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 3, 2007)

So five more weeks at earliest... =0

Too thick... ?? Maybee you should put some heavy (but small) ball bearings in there or marbles... Jus dont shake too hard if your using glass jar... =]

Cant wait... =]


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 4, 2007)

i think next time i do this im going to use a heavy duty zip lock bag .i lot easier to mix just mush with your hand for five mins a day and the heat from your hand i think would help the process . Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2007)

mine's turning caramel colored. i'll get pics soon.


----------



## darknight (Dec 4, 2007)

man i know you're just experimenting, but jumpin jeebus i wish that shit could go back in time and i could smoke it instead lol. figured it up earlier, in the past year i've had exactly 1/4 ounce of the type of bud i'm sure you used, and then if i'm lucky, maybe 2 ounces of crappy commercial. life isnt fair  lol


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 4, 2007)

lol i have to do the same thats why i was thinking heavy duty zip lock.


fdd2blk said:


> mines to thick to shake. i turn it over and roll it around everyday though.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am uncertain....but one of the reasons they use glass and metal for these "tincture" processes is to prevent contamination of the final product. There may be the off chance that the plastic odf these bags will make its way into the tincture? just a thought? 


Bear's Blunts said:


> lol i have to do the same thats why i was thinking heavy duty zip lock.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 4, 2007)

very good point . thanks dont want to screw it up.


tahoe58 said:


> I am uncertain....but one of the reasons they use glass and metal for these "tincture" processes is to prevent contamination of the final product. There may be the off chance that the plastic odf these bags will make its way into the tincture? just a thought?


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 4, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I am uncertain....but one of the reasons they use glass and metal for these "tincture" processes is to prevent contamination of the final product. There may be the off chance that the plastic odf these bags will make its way into the tincture? just a thought?


I do not think the glycerin would be strong enough to eat or absorb any of the plastic itself but plastic does have tiny pores and contaminants could leak in through those pores... 

Like if you leave it out on the counter where you cook food and cut meat... 

You could keep it in the bag for manipulation (by hand contact only) and when it is to sit you could place the bag full of material in a glass jar...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

that makes sense ....sure!.....good luck....i know for me....depending on the outcome of my plant growing effrtos....I am totally serious about doing this....I love the stealth idea of a couple of drops under the tongue....masterful....masterful I say! 


moon47usaco said:


> I do not think the glycerin would be strong enough to eat or absorb any of the plastic itself but plastic does have tiny pores and contaminants could leak in through those pores...
> 
> Like if you leave it out on the counter where you cook food and cut meat...
> 
> You could keep it in the bag for manipulation (by hand contact only) and when it is to sit you could place the bag full of material in a glass jar...


----------



## wafflehouselover (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok guys the whole concept of this is to make thc obsorbable through a digestive state. Glycerine takes 2 months according to this thing. How about using vegetable oil with hash, wouldn't that speed up the process to like 1 day and now only that your giving yourself a drop of oil or however it takes to get you high.

If anyone see this let me know i will try it out i'll be making bubble hash soon.


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Dec 6, 2007)

try it!


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 9, 2007)

so anyone got some results i am thinking about trying this out but only if someone here can say they have done it and it worked as stated. 

please update anyone that is working on this process.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 9, 2007)

Where are the PICS YOU GUYS !!!


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 10, 2007)

well i cant post pics right now i had a home invasion in my last house and the crooks got everything including my pc and camera but for x mas im hoping to get new ones i have alot on the go right now also from grow rooms to grow chambers to moms and babies and would love to post pics but soon i hope .....anyways my glycerine has changed colours brown carmel colour. Peace


----------



## microbus66 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm still waiting on mine. Its only been stewing for about a month. 
I might give a little a try in a few days.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 10, 2007)

cool let me know how it is when you try it mines only going on to two weeks


microbus66 said:


> I'm still waiting on mine. Its only been stewing for about a month.
> I might give a little a try in a few days.


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 14, 2007)

well its been 15 days.im going to kill my cat i had my jar on my beer fridge the fucker knocked it over and on the cement it goes , the lid which is glass and tin the glass shattered in the lid only whew.but glass did enter the glycerine i should be all right if i press it out with slilk screen to get it all out what do you guys think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

Bear's Blunts said:


> well its been 15 days.im going to kill my cat i had my jar on my beer fridge the fucker knocked it over and on the cement it goes , the lid which is glass and tin the glass shattered in the lid only whew.but glass did enter the glycerine i should be all right if i press it out with slilk screen to get it all out what do you guys think?



it should screen out.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 14, 2007)

fdd how are your drops going i would love to see a pic of this stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

hungryman1986 said:


> fdd how are your drops going i would love to see a pic of this stuff.



i'll try to take some. i'm so stuck on this couch.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

cum on now,,, make wit da pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

apasunee said:


> cum on now,,, make wit da pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,



will you bring me my slippers? i can't get up.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll get them where did you leave them?

haha i'd prolly get lost in your "forest"


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

hungryman1986 said:


> i'll get them where did you leave them?
> 
> haha i'd prolly get lost in your "forest"



they're right there. about 4 feet in front of me. i can't reach them.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

which ones you want the duckies or da bunnies


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

apasunee said:


> which ones you want the duckies or da bunnies



bunnies please.


----------



## thenextlevel (Dec 14, 2007)

and finally the time of THC overdoses has arrived. hahaa


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

i got my slippers on. help me up, please.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

Im thinkin if you cant get to your own slippers, the pics arent goin to be the best quality,, maybe the worst,, I hope you have a cell phone near by,,, fast food is always the answer, pizza hut,,,cheese in da crust,, ham,,gotta go order, be back lata...............


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 14, 2007)

thenextlevel said:


> and finally the time of THC overdoses has arrived. hahaa



saw this and had to throw this fact out did you know it take 400 times the amount of THC it takes to GET YOU HIGH in order to have a fatal overdose? WOW i did a report on it a few years back.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

hungryman1986 said:


> saw this and had to throw this fact out did you know it take 400 times the amount of THC it takes to GET YOU HIGH in order to have a fatal overdose? WOW i did a report on it a few years back.


i'm right on the edge.




I DID IT!!!!!!

20 days...


----------



## thenextlevel (Dec 14, 2007)

i knew that, put think of like... ingesting a glass of this? take a few shots? just over the top insane. make a 3lb batch. you cant ever expect to smoke that much weed. but thc drops could do it.
hey it could happen

let us know how those work out for you, im curious


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

o.k. we know what salsa looks like,,, but where are the drops??? and look at you go with your junior CSI set-up,, no wonder you grow such great lookin sh1t, you da chick...............


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah this is prolly the only way you could do it or eat a QP+ of hash. haha.

how long does this stuff stew for again. i did read the thread but that was a while ago and why look back. was it 1 month or 2. and when are you testing that stuff for the first time.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 14, 2007)

damn fdd that shit is starting to look evil, arnt you temped to test a drop out for us on day 20? 


shit its 1/3 the way there maybe if you take 9 drops instead of 3 your will get blazed


do it do it do it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

pandabear said:


> damn fdd that shit is starting to look evil, arnt you temped to test a drop out for us on day 20?
> 
> 
> shit its 1/3 the way there maybe if you take 9 drops instead of 3 your will get blazed
> ...




it needs 60 days. 


yes i am tempted. but then on the other hand i want a valid test. if i start testing it now it may sway my final opinion.

that's my story and i'm sticking to it.




i see a lot of trichs floating around with the glycerin. it appears they break loose then float around for awhile then rupture. the glycerin darkens as more trichs break open. 

i need to come up with some type of "press" in the next 40 days. some type of tube with a piston and a screen. i've heard rumors of some type of food press. not sure exactly what that is. i would like to press it all at once. it has to have some torque to squeeze all the glycerin out thru a fine messed screen.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

pier pressure,,, you people really got me wondering about these drops,, I have so many different projects goin with this sh!t, Im thinkin one more wont hurt,, I was just waitin for your drops to finish so I can see how they are...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

apasunee said:


> pier pressure,,, you people really got me wondering about these drops,, I have so many different projects goin with this sh!t, Im thinkin one more wont hurt,, I was just waitin for your drops to finish so I can see how they are...........



i will let you know. this could be break thru stuff for me. you could put it in everything. drop a few drops on my cheese burger.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

cheeseburger MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm,,, yeah that sounds great, this way if you do get couch locked, you already ate... yea thats it,, thats the ticket...


----------



## pandabear (Dec 14, 2007)

few drops in your bosses coffee cup culdnt hurt hell maybe hell be in such a good mood he will give you a raise


oooooooooo holy shit just thought of somthing


THC Drops + small Squirt Gun + shoot your buddy in the eye  = pissed off blazed homy


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

pandabear said:


> few drops in your bosses coffee cup culdnt hurt hell maybe hell be in such a good mood he will give you a raise
> 
> 
> oooooooooo holy shit just thought of somthing
> ...



the salad bar at your local "all you can eat". dump a shot in the salad dressing.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

OR,,,, I can be your guinnea pig and you wont have to waste drops on people who wont appreciate it.....


----------



## weedismyantidrug (Dec 14, 2007)

Putting a shredded oz. into a cup of glycerin? Doesn't all that weed just soak up the glycerin? Sounds like the food press is a must, don't see how one could do it, otherwise.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 14, 2007)

What about mixing it with DMSO and adding it to some massage oil? Man we could get carried away with this!


----------



## pandabear (Dec 14, 2007)

fdd try looking at these maybe, they are used to press the tea away from your hot tea, you could maybe add a coffee filter to the press part.







they sell these at world market

this one is $12 online

* Temp Out: Bodum Personal Tea Press










*1L Nalgene Bottle and Coffee/Tea Press #4081*








14% This item is one of our personal favorites. We liked it so much we bought a couple for ourselves. It&#8217;s a collapsible coffee/tea press that turns your wide-mouth Lexan or Nalgene bottle into an instant coffee pot. It not only brews coffee the way it should be brewed &#8211; it also features a spout for pouring or sipping right from the bottle with no spills. It&#8217;s also the lightest press on the market. Regular cleaning will eliminate any potential &#8216;coffee stink&#8217;. 8.5&#8221;x3.5&#8221;, 2 oz.
Save when buying both.








*Purchase here*

Was: $28.00Price: $24.00 Quantity 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 





Add to order


----------



## potpimp (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you guys trying to figger out a way to get the lumpy stuff out of the glycerin? I'm thinking "centrifuge/cheese cloth".


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

well,,, has anybody finished this process or what.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

this is seemingly progressing well - though slow - for those that have gone with that method. I have decided I want to go with an alternate method as I describbed earlier in this thread and taken orginally from here Herb Glycerine Tinctures and Salves (condensed into attached schematic).

regarding the food press....I have been thinking that a juicer might be the best choice. here is a link to a broad array of different juicers? http://www.tendecades.com/Power_Juicers.html I am thinking that a medium power/quality would prolly work pretty well? have to research this a little more though.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 14, 2007)

so this means yours will be fast rather than the 2 month wait. well let's see this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> this is seemingly progressing well - though slow - for those that have gone with that method. I have decided I want to go with an alternate method as I describbed earlier in this thread and taken orginally from here Herb Glycerine Tinctures and Salves (condensed into attached schematic).
> 
> regarding the pres....I have been thinking that a juicer might be the best choice. here is a link to a broad array of different juicers? http://www.tendecades.com/Power_Juicers.html I am thinking that a medium power/quality would prolly work pretty well? have to research this a little more though.



i just thought of something.....fishtank full of water.....heater set at 105 degrees. drop in the sealed jar.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

hahahahaha....hey...that might catalyse the proces a little!.....hmmmmm...interesting thought.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was curious enuf to go find out was a food press actually is:
Food Press


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> I was curious enuf to go find out was a food press actually is:
> Food Press



i know just the place to get one. thank you.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 14, 2007)

hope you have TROPICAL FISH in that tank,,,,, buh dump dump,, couldnt help it................


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Omega 4000 Pulp Ejection Centrifugal Juicer*

The Omega Model 4000 is Omega's NEW pulp-ejecting, continuous juicer. This long-awaited juicer is becoming widely known throughout the industry as "the premiere pulp-ejector" juicer in its class. The Omega Model 4000 has achieved instant popularity and status among juicing enthusiasts nationwide due to its quality construction and industry leading design features.

*Features:*
15 year guarantee 
Powerful 1/3 HP Motor 
250 Watts 
Optimum speed of 5200 RPM for peak efficiency 
Heavy Duty 1 lb. stainless steel blade 
Weight - 13 lbs. 
Height 12" Diameter 8"


potpimp said:


> Are you guys trying to figger out a way to get the lumpy stuff out of the glycerin? I'm thinking "centrifuge/cheese cloth".


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> *Omega 4000 Pulp Ejection Centrifugal Juicer*
> 
> The Omega Model 4000 is Omega's NEW pulp-ejecting, continuous juicer. This long-awaited juicer is becoming widely known throughout the industry as "the premiere pulp-ejector" juicer in its class. The Omega Model 4000 has achieved instant popularity and status among juicing enthusiasts nationwide due to its quality construction and industry leading design features.
> 
> ...



that would do it. kinda expensive.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 14, 2007)

yea....there are two others that are based on the same principle....centrifugal operation....and prolly a little less robust and....cheaper....


----------



## tckfui (Dec 14, 2007)

grrr havnt seen any updates pictures in quite some time


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

tckfui said:


> grrr havnt seen any updates pictures in quite some time



i took them this morning. you want more?


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 15, 2007)

Heating the mixure would have the added benefit of converting some of the other cannabinoids into TCH and activate other caboxylated acidic THC'S (Yea, I'm a chemistry geek. It's what my Masters degree is in...) Anyway, here's a little C&P'd info for you...

"In many instances, it is possible that cooking will increase the potency of marijuana. In freshly harvested hemp much, and sometimes all, of its THC is present in the form of tetrahydrocannabinolic acid. The percentage depends upon such factors as time of harvest and the climate in which it is grown. Unripe grass or grass grown in northern climates is likely to contain more THC acid than THC. The acid is not psychoactive, but upon drying much of it converts to active THC by a natural process known as decarboxylation. Most of the remaining acid will convert to THC during a period of two years. Unfortunately, much of this THC will oxidize in this much time. If the decarboxylation could take place in an oxygenfree environment, oxidation would not simultaneously occur. The application of heat can further decarboxylate unconverted THC acids in the dried product. During smoking, although much of the THC and its acid are destroyed by the flame, all that reaches the smoker's lungs has been converted to the active form of THC. If the material containing the THC acids is heated to about 100&#402;C for 75 minutes in a nitrogen or carbon dioxide atmosphere (one free of oxygen), all of these acids will convert to THC. Traditional cannabis recipes often call for the sauteing of the ganja in oil or butter before using it. The oil protects the product from the oxygen while the heat activates the THC. This activation also occurs in the extraction of hash oil from weed and in any hash manufacturing procedures where heating or boiling is involved.
Let us attempt to summarize what we know of the effect of heat on cannabis: *While too much heat or overcooking can destroy THC activity, normal cooking temperatures for normal cooking times can increase potency by activating the THC."*

Heat your mixure that is in the mason jar in a crock pot full of water for a few days at 105 deg (USE A THERMOMER TO GET YOUR TEMP CORRECT, DON'T GUESS, YOU WILL RUIN YOUR MIX!!!!). If you can, replace the air in the jar with CO2 (the glycerine helps, like the butter in the article above, but an O2 defficient atmosphere is best), this will prevent the oxidation from taking place. 

BTW, if your glycerine mixture is too thick to mix effectively, add about a dozen glass marbles to the jar, they will help move things around!

Glad to see you guys are getting along with your experiment, I'm gonna do it with my female cuttings after I have my harvest.

POST SOME PICS!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm right on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i keep telling you guys........................i took these yesterday. go back a few pages.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 15, 2007)

Huh.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

apasunee said:


> Huh.........



they keep asking for pics. i took pics yesterday and posted them.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 15, 2007)

Lookin Goooooood........


----------



## apasunee (Dec 15, 2007)

OH YES,,, that whole couch lock thing.........


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 15, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they keep asking for pics. i took pics yesterday and posted them.


Not just you fdd, you're the only one feeding our need to see! I thought we had a few others giving this a try too, and they are denying our need!

Thanks fdd, and that shit is REALLY starting to look good! You thinking 'bout giving some of that a crockpot boil to increase potentcy? Maybe half of it so you have a "control" mixture to compare it to?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

sometimes my intelligence amazes me......




1 seedling heating pad.........


insert temp probe into jar and close lid partway. i'd clamp it but i don't want to smash me cord....... 


wrap heating pad around jar and secure with rubber bands........


close the box...................


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

set temp to 105 degrees. i backed off just a hair until i know my exact temp. my thermometer is in my flower room and the lights are off. i'll check the actual temp tonight. for now it's at about 103. .........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

see ya in three days.


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 15, 2007)

All hail the master fdd! I'm pretty smart, but you are one ingenious sombitch!!!!!


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Dec 15, 2007)

maybe u can put a screen at the end of a pipe or something and just get a poker with a rubber something at the end and mash it all throug into a bowl? a couple times? just for all the cheaps out therr. im making no sens


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 15, 2007)

hustlers7Ambition said:


> maybe u can put a screen at the end of a pipe or something and just get a poker with a rubber something at the end and mash it all throug into a bowl? a couple times? just for all the cheaps out therr. im making no sens



i'm pickin' up what you're puttin' down.  i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## KaliHustla (Dec 15, 2007)

ya hes a stand up guy to thats for sure


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 15, 2007)

cool...cool idea for sure...I 'll watching to see where we're at in a few days! good luck fdd~!


fdd2blk said:


> see ya in three days.





fdd2blk said:


> sometimes my intelligence amazes me......
> 1 seedling heating pad.........View attachment 46787
> insert temp probe into jar and close lid partway. i'd clamp it but i don't want to smash me cord.......View attachment 46788 View attachment 46789
> wrap heating pad around jar and secure with rubber bands........View attachment 46790
> close the box...................View attachment 46791


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 15, 2007)

I found another recipe for an alcohol tincture. This one I will try today if my connection ever calls back . One more reason I'm growing my own with all you fine people helping me out...

Anyway, here you are:

This is a simple and efficient 4 Step process. 

*Ingredients:* 
1/8oz high quality cannabis 
2 oz Bacardi Rum, 151 proof 


*Process Summary:* 

1. Chop cannabis very fine (coffee grinder works great) 

2. Place in a shallow pan (pie pan with aluminum foil works great) and bake at 325 degF for 4-5 minutes. 

3. Remove from oven and place cannabis and place in 2 oz of rum (use a small wide mouth mason jar) 

4. Simmer in a water bath for 20 minutes. Maintain temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture between 150 degF to 165 degF. 

5. Strain the mixture and store. 


*Dosage:* 
One eyedropper is very nice. Two puts you in space. But you should self-titrate. Effects take about 1.5 hours to begin (at least in myself) and lasted for 5 hours (1 dropper) to 7-8 hours (2 droppers). 


*Process details, references and rationalizations:* 
1. Chop the cannabis, more surface area gives means a faster and more efficient extraction. 


2. Bake the cannabis. In whole-plant cannabis, THC content is expressed as THCA (tetrahydrocannabolic acid) prior to decarboxylation into THC, which takes place when cannabis is heated during cooking, and smoked or vaporized ingestion. THCA is a mild analgesic and anti-inflammatory but does not have good affinity with our CB1 receptors, so in order to make a THC-rich tincture that has many of the same therapeutic effects as smoked ingestion (including rapid absorption, quick relief and ease of self-titration), we must convert the THCA in the plant matter into THC prior to extracting it through an alcohol soak. (from Vancouver Island Compassion Society http://thevics.com/cannamist.htm)​THC vaporizes at about 380 degF. We want to heat the cannabis to convert THCA to THC, but keep the temperature under 380 degF. That is why 325 degF is used. Between four and five minutes your oven (and house) will start to smell very strong. This is the time to remove the cannabis from the oven. 

Notice also that there is considerable misinformation regarding heating the cannabis. It is true that you don't have to heat it to extract both THC and THCA, but the amount of THC in whole plant preparations is relatively small compared to after decarboxylation of the THCA. So if you want to maximize the strength of your tincture you must heat the cannabis prior to extraction. 

3. Use the highest proof alcohol available. In my area this was Bacardi 151. The more alcohol the more efficient the extraction will be. 

4. Simmer the mixture. 
This is one of the areas that seems to be most debated. Many recipes call for placing the cannabis (unbaked of course) into the alcohol and waiting 2 - 6 weeks. The main concern with heating the alcohol is that it is "explosive" (not exactly true...it is however flammable). 

The purpose of the simmering is to heat the alcohol mixture to improve extraction rates and efficiencies. Heating during extraction increases the motion of the molecules (basic physics/chemistry) and drastically decreases extraction times. The boiling point of pure ethanol is 173 degF (78 degC). We will use the water bath to heat the rum/cannabis mixture to just below the boiling point of ethanol. 

Heating the alcohol mixture can be done very safely using a hot water bath. You will need an accurate candy or quick read thermometer. Place about 1 inch of water in a wide, vertical-edged pan (9" wide x 3" high). Bring the water to a low simmer. The rum/cannabis mixture should be in a small (1 pint) mason jar. Do NOT cover the jar. 

Put the thermometer into the mason jar and place into the simmering water bath. Bring the temperature of the rum/cannabis mixture to about 165 degF (I maintain it between 150 degF and 165 degF). You want the alcohol mixture to be just barely moving (not boiling, but showing active convection within the mixture). If the mixture starts to bubble too much, just turn down the water bath. 

You should have the oven fan on high. You will notice that any alcohol fumes are mixed with water vapor from the water bath and vented out the fan. This combined with the fact that you are trying not to boil the ethanol makes the process quite safe. 

5. Strain, titrate, and store. 
When you are finished with the extraction you will be left with about 1oz of green dragon tincture. Note that one ounce of the alcohol has evaporated. 

Now you should test your eyedropper. In my test 34 full droppers equaled one ounce of liquid (this is a little less than one gram of liquid per dropperful as 29g equals 1ounce). 

The liquid should be dark green and smell like cannabis. 

6. Dosage. 
Everybody is probably different. It takes me 1.5 hours to feel the effects of eating cannabis. Similarly this tincture also takes 1.5 hours to take effect. 

I had tried a tincture someone had made using the cold extraction method with the same amount of cannabis and found that 5 droppers did pretty much nothing. 

Using my Green Dragon technique I find that one dropper will bring effects on in 1.5 hours and last 5 hours with 1.5 hours of lingering aftereffects. 

Two droppers gave me a "spiritual dose" (as strong as any brownie I ever had). Effects lasted 7-8 hours with lingering effects for 2 more hours.


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Dec 17, 2007)

that sounds nice... so u heat just the weed in a pan in the oven first? then add alc and heat on the stove?. say my stove has only 1-10 settings idk the temperature....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 17, 2007)

SlowcalaToker





Stranger
*Stranger*

*thanks man....'preciate this info....have to give it a try....cheers!*


----------



## Heruk (Dec 17, 2007)

cool shit gotta try it
I usually just make coffe and put it in a thermus along with my teaball infuser






Fux me up
Have to try your method though
the alcohol tincture that is


----------



## Heruk (Dec 17, 2007)

funny shit
i had some weed sitting in glycerin for about half a year now
some homade hookah shisha
i never heated and shook it though
i used glycerin 
weed
2 drops theraputic grade wintergreen essential oil
2 drops theraputic grade lemon essential oil

smokes great but i gotta fix my hookah
bought a cheap one for 55 bux and the stem broke
i dont think a blunt would be a gook way to smoke hookah shisha
I hate blunts anyway
Chalise baby
heavenly water


----------



## apasunee (Dec 17, 2007)

alright fdd,,, Im sorry if Im off on the time, but I was wondering if its been 3 or 2 days,,, I know Im being a little pushy,, and believe me I cant stand people that are, but Im not,,,, just high as ten muthafrs,,, you know how it is,, remember Im the one who got you your bunny slippers,lollollol,, have you tryed any yet,,,, Its all good,, sorry everybody targets you,,, but,,you know what they say,,, Its lonely at the top......this site rocks..........


----------



## apasunee (Dec 17, 2007)

AGAIN,,, SORRY,,,, PANDABEAR,,,, iLL NEVER DO THIS AGAIN.. BUT YOU STARTED A COOL THREAD, WITH LOTS OF OPINIONS.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2007)

i checked my temp after 12 hours. it was 127 degrees. it reeks of canna and has turned dark brown. i lowered the heat and gave it another 36 hours. so it had 48 on heat. i think i may try some tomorrow. it will separate enough to get a few drops out if i let it sit awhile. i'm going shopping tomorrow so i will try to find some type of press.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

WHAT NO PICTURE. aww man that made me sad.

let us know how it is


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2007)

hungryman1986 said:


> WHAT NO PICTURE. aww man that made me sad.
> 
> let us know how it is


i knew you'd ask. now i have to get up. here comes the hard part...........


----------



## AristoRaver (Dec 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i knew you'd ask. now i have to get up. here comes the hard part...........


 Thank you Doll 

AR


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2007)

here's a few.....


----------



## apasunee (Dec 17, 2007)

O.k. Bunnie Slippers,,,right,,, Lollollol. You Da Chic...


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

mmmm looks really good. just grab a spoon and have a big bite!

so all the vegetable matter is trash after the squeeze?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2007)

hungryman1986 said:


> mmmm looks really good. just grab a spoon and have a big bite!
> 
> so all the vegetable matter is trash after the squeeze?



if i can squeeze it hard enough.


----------



## hungryman1986 (Dec 17, 2007)

if not what shall you do spread it on a burger or put it in some soup?


----------



## apasunee (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow,,, It Really Does Look Like Salsa,,,,just F-n Around,, Looks Dammm Nice,, I Was Wondering If You Could Do The Same Thing With That Propal Alcohol 92% From Walmart,,, Or Would That Be F-n Bad..???


----------



## hossfield (Dec 17, 2007)

they have alot of tincture processes using alcohol already, the whole glycerin thinger is fairly new and takes a while so thats what were tryin to find out, check out the grow faq under cooking for how to do it with alchy, it should take way less than 2 months too i think


----------



## apasunee (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanx................


----------



## pandabear (Dec 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i checked my temp after 12 hours. it was 127 degrees. it reeks of canna and has turned dark brown. i lowered the heat and gave it another 36 hours. so it had 48 on heat. i think i may try some tomorrow. it will separate enough to get a few drops out if i let it sit awhile. i'm going shopping tomorrow so i will try to find some type of press.


 
nice so ther first clinical trial is starting early!

make sure u take it with a nice clear head but be carful or you may end up like that cop who called 911 cuz he ate too many pot brownies


----------



## mattao21 (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry havn't read through all the posts but we did this back in highschool, but not as described in the first post (very similar though), anyway what we did was tip out 3/4 of a bottle of vodka and place in just over a quarter of hydro bud, left it for 3 months (actually forgot about it after the first week) anyway we pressed all the moisture outta the buds (after breaking the bottle to get to em) and shotted the liquid......holy shite


----------



## kingpapawawa (Dec 18, 2007)

*fdd2blk - look for a potato ricer!






*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

kingpapawawa said:


> *fdd2blk - look for a potato ricer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can use that with a piece of silk screen in it. thank you.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 18, 2007)

pandabear said:


> nice so ther first clinical trial is starting early!
> 
> make sure u take it with a nice clear head but be carful or you may end up like that cop who called 911 cuz he ate too many pot brownies



Bwwwaaaaaahhh!!!!  If FDD calls 911, I'm making me sommadat!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

potpimp said:


> Bwwwaaaaaahhh!!!!  If FDD calls 911, I'm making me sommadat!


if i call 911 i'll videotape it.


----------



## hossfield (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone ever consider, after u press out all the liquid, put the leftover weed into a little tea baggy and makin a cup of tea?


----------



## vince420 (Dec 18, 2007)

it seems getting stoned is becoming easier and easir, im so gonna do this.. think how cool it would be, u could just put a drop on a orange and eat it or any type of food that would be cool


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 18, 2007)

kingpapawawa said:


> *fdd2blk - look for a potato ricer!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That looks kind big, how 'bout a garlic press with some screen?

BTW, still waiting for my hookup to make my alcohol tincture. Being out of weed sucks . Anyplace else out there having supply problems? Seems like there isn't even any ditch weed around here.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

SlowcalaToker said:


> That looks kind big, how 'bout a garlic press with some screen?
> 
> BTW, still waiting for my hookup to make my alcohol tincture. Being out of weed sucks . Anyplace else out there having supply problems? Seems like there isn't even any ditch weed around here.....



i have a 1/4lb to press.


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a 1/4lb to press.


!!!!

Too bad you're not closer to me!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

i tried 3 drops. it's been an hour. i feel it in the background. i'm not "stoned" but i do feel a little somethin' somethin'.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 18, 2007)

another 1/2 hr. and its "to the moon",,, Quick, you have to listen to the white album for the full effect....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 18, 2007)

that press looks like the thang! certainly is fdd sized....hahahahaha....I have a quarter lb to press...sure sure man....rub it in....rub it in....ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

i just did a "loop". came out of nowhere. just sitting here watching the news and my whole brain did a backwards loop. just once. i'm fine now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 18, 2007)

that was an acid flash.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> that was an acid flash.....



thought so.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 18, 2007)

BUY THE TICKET,, TAKE THE RIDE.........


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 18, 2007)

How are you now FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> How are you now FDD?



it's still lingering in the background. kinda like when i eat cookies. i don't want to take more tonight because then i won't really know. next time i'll double the dose.

it doesn't taste to bad.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 18, 2007)

has it been 2 months already??!?!?!?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2007)

tckfui said:


> has it been 2 months already??!?!?!?!



i wrapped a heating pad around it for a few days. it turned brown. it has that canna smell and taste to it. when i eat cookies i can taste that taste for hours afterwards. that funky canna taste. i tasted it for about 3 mins with the drops then it was gone.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 19, 2007)

VERY ANTICLIMACTIC..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2007)

apasunee said:


> VERY ANTICLIMACTIC..........



it still has 35 days. patients.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 19, 2007)

BUT DIDNT HEATING IT UP SPEED UP THE PROCESS???? OR DO YOU STILL HAVE TO WAIT THE FULL TIME????


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2007)

there was a old wise bull and a young spunky bull standing on a hilltop looking down on a herd of cows. the young bull looks at the old bull and says "Let's run down there and fuck one of those cows." the old wise bull turns and says "Let's walk down there and fuck 'em all."


----------



## apasunee (Dec 19, 2007)

GREAT,,,,now Im horny,, gotta go to the country........lollol......... so anyway did you just heat up a portion of this or did you just heat it for a short time and you will still wait the rest of the time................


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2007)

apasunee said:


> GREAT,,,,now Im horny,, gotta go to the country........lollol......... so anyway did you just heat up a portion of this or did you just heat it for a short time and you will still wait the rest of the time................



i heated it for 2 and 1/2 days. the temp fluctuated so i'm not sure what it did. it turned a lot darker but i've seen pics of it after 60 days and it's black. mines still dark caramel colored. i have some friends coming by in the next few days. i may find a guinea pig.


----------



## apasunee (Dec 19, 2007)

cool.............................


----------



## tckfui (Dec 19, 2007)

what about dipping some herb in it and see if it gets you higher than usual?


----------



## hossfield (Dec 19, 2007)

ya ive heard ppl putting it on low in a crockpot for like 3 days, you just want to make sure u dont get to hot, like boiling, cause then i think you start to cook away the cannabinoids or whatever, but heat does work ive read putting it in a warm place will help the process out (mines sitting next to the heater in my room), and i guess putting it outside during the summer to let the sun warm it up works well too


----------



## pandabear (Dec 19, 2007)

ya i think your test was a success, cuz u need more days for it to marinade and already 3 drops made you feel somthing, so if you can figure out how much that 3 drops cost you in terms of what amount of plant weed material you put in there, u have already blown up your 1/4 pound to the equivilent of like a 1 pound probably if u tried to make the equivelent doses you have in that jar with canna butter or cookies? maybe? does anyone even understand this post?


so lets estimate how many drops u will get from your jar, then divide by 3 and there is you number of doses once your thc drops have completed thier marination.

now figure out how many equivilent doses of cannabutter it would take to match that and how much weed it would take to make the same amount of doses in cookies and you have the conclusion of your experiment. 

i.e. THC drops method makes X number of doses more per serving of weed than any other cooking method.

now does anyone know what X is? cuz I sure cant calculate it. you should try to calculate how many more doses can be made using this method than cannabutter FDD. then we can show those Totse.com boys whats up

fyi Totse.com is where I found the original thread on how to make this. 

sell it to MM users in little gram jars for $100 -$200 each. (thats just a wild estimate)


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Dec 19, 2007)

sunlight degrades THC. so that would be a bad idea. sounds cool cant wait to see this stuff later


----------



## hossfield (Dec 20, 2007)

well a quarter cup is about 800 drops, and a quad of weed will pack u maybe 20 bowls? so ya either take 2 months to get 800 drops, or smoke it right away and get 20 smokes


----------



## hossfield (Dec 20, 2007)

heres an idea for possibly speeding up the process, i have a little space heater goin in my room like 24/7 cause my heating sucks, i put my little jar in front of it and it stays hot, prolly like 120 degrees, think 2 weeks of that is = to 2 months at room temp?


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 20, 2007)

well mine is 3 weeks old i have it on top of my grow cabinet its a steady 75 it went very very thick . put 15 marbles in it and injected co2 in it to take out the oxygen so it wouldnt crystallize when i did that i took a rubber spatula and scraped down the sides and well i just had to taste it lol i licked the spatula clean duhhh dumb move i was sooooooo fooked the wife came home to find me on the couch in a slight coma lol .i bought her a nice camera for x mas so ill take pics then and post them. Peace


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey guys whats up??

Sorry i haveint been on in so long, had to move. Got a nice job offer with my com. and moved to little rock AR.

If anyone lives by let me know. I need a hook up and I want to try this experiment.

But just wanted to let yall know that i was Ok.

How is everyone doing??

Who is close to finishing???

I'll be on tomorrow.

Laters.

DaCDaC^^


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

hahahahah that's funny....but it is also hugely exciting in the sense that it really does have the potential that we are all thinking it may have! thanks for sharing that! 


Bear's Blunts said:


> well mine is 3 weeks old i have it on top of my grow cabinet its a steady 75 it went very very thick . put 15 marbles in it and injected co2 in it to take out the oxygen so it wouldnt crystallize when i did that i took a rubber spatula and scraped down the sides and well i just had to taste it lol i licked the spatula clean duhhh dumb move i was sooooooo fooked the wife came home to find me on the couch in a slight coma lol .i bought her a nice camera for x mas so ill take pics then and post them. Peace


----------



## kagenical (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would use anything other than drinking ethanol... THC's high solubility in alcohols, and the low toxicity of ethanol make this a perfect solution for baking or cooking!


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 20, 2007)

But from what we read about glycerin its purpose is to do just what is being done here...


----------



## kagenical (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't get me wrong... I just don't think it would be worth all the extra effort over a 20m ethanol extraction 

But this is pretty cool... I never knew glycerine was a plant fat product.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 20, 2007)

k so theres 600 drops in a fluid ounce so 600 x 8 ounces of glycerin fdd used to make his batch = 4800 drops, divided that by 3 drops which is the estimated dose one would take = 1600 doses

ok so a quarter pound of weed was used to create 1600 3-drop doses of THC Drops

now take that quarter pound, there are 112 grams of bud in it, say each gram smoked was a dose, so 112 doses if smoked normally

that means THC drops are 14 times more poweful or 1400% stronger than thier equivilent in weed if smoked.

which means if u smoke your weed, instead of makig THC drops with it you are wasting 93% of the active ingrediants in it and are only getting 7% of your buds actual phycoactive & metaphysical potential.

and those are calulated based on the above figures and dosing assumptions.



i dont know but its a little hard to believe, but it will be true if on day 60 fdd takes 3 drops and gives us the thumbs up from his couch all melted in 

1400% more extracted drug yield........weed lollypops anyone? weed breath spray? yes weed breath spray very incognito, maybe even weed chapstick? we better go back to the lab after this and do some product testing


----------



## pandabear (Dec 20, 2007)

shit how bout this, at bars they will start asking if you want a splash of widow in your martini


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2007)

pandabear said:


> k so theres 600 drops in a fluid ounce so 600 x 8 ounces of glycerin fdd used to make his batch = 4800 drops, divided that by 3 drops which is the estimated dose one would take = 1600 doses
> 
> ok so a quarter pound of weed was used to create 1600 3-drop doses of THC Drops
> 
> ...



the do have spray and lollipops. 
Sativex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Marijuana Recipes


----------



## BongReaper (Dec 21, 2007)

This is true i have had THC suckers before, they melt in your mouth and will make u literally melt until u are totally relaxed and cant flex a muscle


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

ok then since the world is so smart already how about weed condoms!!


now you can be safe and get you baby blazed at the same time


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2007)

pandabear said:


> ok then since the world is so smart already how about weed condoms!!
> 
> 
> now you can be safe and get you baby blazed at the same time




next. 

Blowdom Condoms - For the Ultimate Blow


----------



## tckfui (Dec 21, 2007)

haha! I LOVE IT!


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> next.
> 
> Blowdom Condoms - For the Ultimate Blow


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

so you wanna play rough eh!!


ok how about this!!! 

weed infused toothpaste

weed chapstick

weed infused pepperspary now the person you spray hates you but only until the weed kicks in therefore less chances of a revenge attack

weed blow darts for that special someone in your life

and lastly weed bullets cuz once you shoot the enemy who is trying to kill you why not be merciful and let them have a relaxing death......as long as they last long enough for it to kick in

ok and my final brainstorm is weed buttsickles but dont ask me what they are yet they are still in the developMental stage

with a big emphasis on the -MENTAL part


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2007)

pandabear said:


> so you wanna play rough eh!!
> 
> 
> ok how about this!!!
> ...





i'll go backwards........Marijuana without the high : pot suppositories ?


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

actually you can scratch the weed bullets thing too cuz the bullet will get too hot and burn up the thc


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

hey you shoud look into making some THC gel tabs out of them too for a more stable doseing medium, like the gell tabs they use for LSD


sounds compicated:

Thin Film Carrier: "Clearlight" 
Clearlight, also called window pane, has appeared in a carrier of small film pyramids (many colors). This form was achieved by spraying a mixture of LSD/jelling agent on to plastic light covers of small pyramids. Small film squares have appeared containing 225 mics of LSD (mid 1970's). 

Preparation of Clearlight Carrier: "Sheeting" 
Clearlight is formed by several different ways. A mixture of an appropriate solvent, with a jelling agent (more jelling agent makes sheets more flexible) is heated. LSD in solution is thoroughly mixed with the jelling mixture and then sprayed on plastic molds or sheeted using a apparatus that makes thin layer films for chromatography applications. The individual doses are cut using a paper cutter or eye agarose film cutter. 
Lamellae also called lamels or eye discs is a small medicinal gelatin disc containing a specific amount of a drug. 
Formulas in parts by weight" 
Gelatin Water Glycerin 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Lamel 9 parts 44 parts 1 part 
Gelatin Capsule 1 part 2 parts 1 part 
Gelatin Capsule 16 parts 20 parts 15 parts 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
The heated solution can also be poured onto a waxed glass or porcelain plate, allowed to cool, peeled and cut. 
Reference: Formulas for Profit 1939


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

or take some gel "caps" pills and take the medicine out of them, and melt them mix with the thc drops very well and let harden in molds or buttons / drops on wax paper?

might work? eh


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 21, 2007)

pandabear said:


> hey you shoud look into making some THC gel tabs out of them too for a more stable doseing medium, like the gell tabs they use for LSD
> 
> 
> sounds compicated:
> ...




i've seen my share of that actually. Berkeley 1986.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

many moons ago, when I wanted to be super stealth in my self-abuse...i used to put honey oil into emptied out gel caps and injest them....it usually took up to an hour to kick in but...the high was rather intense and lasted a long time.....I loved to do that.....at the time.


----------



## pandabear (Dec 21, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> many moons ago, when I wanted to be super stealth in my self-abuse...i used to put honey oil into emptied out gel caps and injest them....it usually took up to an hour to kick in but...the high was rather intense and lasted a long time.....I loved to do that.....at the time.


 
hmmmm ...sounds like it would give you the chits... but anywho


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 21, 2007)

interesting....never had that problem....I mean we're talking just a couple of drops only into a gelcap....more often than not it was complete couch lock! staring mindlessly into space unable to move....I loved it a lot at the time.... 


pandabear said:


> hmmmm ...sounds like it would give you the chits... but anywho


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, I finally got the kids out of the house long enough to give this a try. 

I took two bud pieces about the size of two quarters together for from some pretty high-grade mids I got. I chopped it and a bunch of extra stems in a coffe grinder until it was fine. I baked this weed on a pie tin for 20 min. at 200 degF. 

I took 1/2 oz of regular 80 proof vodka and 1 oz. of Seagram's apple flavored vodka and poured it into a two-cup pyrex measuring cup. I heated a pot of water to boiling and placed the vodka mixture into the pot. I added the weed and heated the entire mixture until it hit between 145 - 150 degF. I kept the tincture at this temp for almost 45 min., mixing regularly with a metal barbeque skewer, rather than the 20 min. in the recipe since I couldn't get the temp. any closer to the 160 -165 degF I wanted it at.

After taking the tincture off the stove, I strained the plant material out through a coffee filter and squeezed out the last of the juice hiding in the leaves. I'd give you a pic of the finished product, but there is nothing to see since it's in a light-proof glass eyedropper. 

I took a dropperful a half hour ago and my head is startin to buzz a little bit. I will drop by in a little while to let you know how it feels later.

Peace homies. 

Here's a pic of the boil:


----------



## SlowcalaToker (Dec 23, 2007)

um yea, like im pretty baked. I got impatient and took a bong hit but that should have worn off by now so im guessing that the tincture is working pretty good now. feels like a kind of whole body thing where everything is kinda numb. feels great! later.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 23, 2007)

kick ass!!! I went to rite aid yesterday and asked for glyserin. they said they only have it in suppository form


----------



## hossfield (Dec 24, 2007)

well i tried my stuff last night, felt a little stoney but nothin major, it is only 3 weeks into it though, i used cheesecloth and this little garlic masher thing, looks like a mini potato ricer, but ya tried 3-4 drops but not much, lets hope it gets better with time


----------



## petejonson (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a great recipe for mm chapstick/balm using a salve, beeswax and a few other things.

anyone got a recipe for some super super potent lolipops using the cannabis tincture?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 25, 2007)

THC lollipops would be GR8!!!!!!


----------



## Apache (Jan 1, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> THC lollipops would be GR8!!!!!!


THC lollipops would be GR8!!!!!!


----------



## buster7467 (Jan 1, 2008)

How is it going. I was just wondering how the mix is going for the ones that are making it. Sould be close to being done isnt it. I want to try this when i get my plants done.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn you pandabear hasnt it been 2 months yet?!?!?!


----------



## rooskevick (Jan 1, 2008)

one thing u could try is making a large large field outside . Get a bees nest and make sure it is in the middle of the field, after that, get rid of any other plants around the pot plants. From what i expect, the bees will use the pollen from the pot plants and make a quite potent thc honey. I have never really done this, but only heared of it. If u do attempt it, let me know how it goes.


----------



## buster7467 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would not think that would work. Is there any thc in the polen. I did not think there was. But i may be wrong.


----------



## abso1utepain (Jan 1, 2008)

i've heard of this too, its not the pollen its all the plants resin that sticks to the bees at the same time. interesting idea but i can't imagine how many plants would be needed to do this


----------



## tckfui (Jan 1, 2008)

and this would meen you would have to grow MALES!! EWWWWW


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Ya males and females... The females would add more resin to the bees as they investigated them (and pollinated them from the boys)... And the males for the pollen... Lots of beans as well... =]


----------



## tckfui (Jan 1, 2008)

beans are good, But I have enough... well no I dont but I dont want to grow anymore !


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jan 1, 2008)

Personally I have used this method and found it works wonderful. Just without the soda. 
A little rumplemintz works great in making a wonderful tea mixture. And it only takes an hour or so.


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 2, 2008)

i would love an update cause im going to make this stuff here soon... HAHA want to know if it works well


----------



## mattman (Jan 2, 2008)

okay, i know who posted that on the website the original thread starter got it from, ive done this 3 times since i posted it way back and every time it works...

people r so skeptical about new things, just try it out. The high is definitely for people with chronic pain b/c its for sure a heavy body stone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

22 days to go.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jan 2, 2008)

I still think this is a much faster way to go. 
You can have it ready in about an hour from right now!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I still think this is a much faster way to go.
> You can have it ready in about an hour from right now!!


that's something different. same idea but different. i'm well aware of this method. i'm trying something new now.

the fastest way is this bong sitting next to my leg.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Moon marks the 24th as a very important day... i would try this if i had anything to try it with... So i will live vicariously through others until that day... =]


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

24TH?! 24TH!? what 24!? man Im lost. what do you mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

it's the 26th. my math may be off but that's what the jar says.


----------



## petejonson (Jan 2, 2008)

you should just follow the medical recipe for the tincture that is actually probably tried and true. The VICS Recipes: Cannabutter


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard that many people found this method to be no good.
I have no idea of its truth though.
Glycerin is not good for you.
Very very gently heated olive oil with finely powdered bud would do a better job i reckon and take minutes instead of months.


----------



## Apache (Jan 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Glycerin is not good for you.



Why is Glycerin not good for you?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hey Nat.....I like the ideaq of the olive oil.....in terms of the glycerin.....its pure 100% vegetable? and at dosages of drops.....in the final tincture form.....I am not sure I understand how this is not good for you? native american tinctures have used glycerin for many years? thanks!


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Apache said:


> Why is Glycerin not good for you?


I cant remember to be honest,the exact reasons anyway,but i know that it is not good to constantly ingest pure glycerin and that there were many downsides to glycerin.

If you want an excellent tincture powder an ounce of bud and 1 fl oz of olive oil and heat very very gently for 10 minutes stirring constantly.
Pour your mixture into you chosen jar or vials and shake the shit out of it and then pour it through a good tea strainer.
Then your ready to go.

Glycerin is basically just a shit weak alchohol that takes ages to extract the thc from weed and i do remember that it can cause mouth ulcers and stomach ulcers from ingesting to much neat glycerin.
Vodka would be a better choice and quicker.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

i don't do booze.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

hey man thanks. and the olive oil .... that has properties that also encourage the extraction? or is it simply the lipophilic nature of the cannabinoids? Yea I've read about the vodka, and otehr alcohol based extracations....I am going to try something in the next fews weeks/month here....and I am for the shorter time approach myself.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man thanks. and the olive oil .... that has properties that also encourage the extraction? or is it simply the lipophilic nature of the cannabinoids? Yea I've read about the vodka, and otehr alcohol based extracations....I am going to try something in the next fews weeks/month here....and I am for the shorter time approach myself.


Olive oil acts as an emulsifier which enhances the high greatly when ingested,the same thing can be achieved with lecithin granules.
Glycerin is an alcohol fdd


----------



## sgtpeppr (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't do booze.


I don't drink either, but you only need like a shot or so. If you mix that into anything else, you can't even tell.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Any kind of oil based or dried emulsification agent will be 10 times better than any kind of alcohol based agent


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

> Glycerol is a chemical compound with the formula HOCH2CH(OH)CH2OH. This colorless, odorless, viscous liquid is widely used in pharmaceutical formulations. Also commonly called glycerin or glycerine, it is a sugar alcohol, and is sweet-tasting and of low toxicity. Glycerol has three hydrophilic alcoholic hydroxyl groups that are responsible for its solubility in water and its hygroscopic nature. Its surface tension is 64.00 mN/m at 20 C , and it has a temperature coefficient of -0.0598 mN/(m K). It is a central component of lipids.





> A sugar alcohol (also known as a polyol, polyhydric alcohol, or polyalcohol) is a hydrogenated form of carbohydrate, whose carbonyl group (aldehyde or ketone, reducing sugar) has been reduced to a primary or secondary hydroxyl group. Its general formula is H(HCHO)n+1H, whereas sugar's is H(HCHO)nHCO. They are commonly used for replacing sucrose in foodstuffs, often in combination with high intensity artificial sweeteners to counter the low sweetness. Furthermore, they do not contribute to tooth decay.


I would not exactly call Glycerin an "alchohol" when compared to "...a near-pure grain alcohol such as 195-proof Everclear."

Point is the stuff in not likely to get you drunk... And its sweet... Nothing like nasty vodka or everclear...

BTW all this info comes form Wikipedia... Wikipedia ownz you beiotch... =]

JK... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

well i guess i'll just dump this SHIT down the drain. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well i guess i'll just dump this SHIT down the drain. thanks for the heads up.



DONT DO IT!!!
Glyserin is an oil based substance isnt it???
its not supost to get you drunk! its supost to be more potent than an alchol bassed tincture!!!


----------



## apasunee (Jan 3, 2008)

bite your tongue,,, vodka and everclear are not nasty... I like to think of them as lifeblood,,, necessary in putting up with this thing we call life,,,lol..... just like weed.....


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sure that occasional use is fine fdd and i wouldn't throw anything down the drain,if i had a bottle of it i would still use it up.
I was just saying that there are safer,faster and better ways,in my opinion only,to make great tinctures that are not bad for you


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

You can just send it to me... =]

I really do not like alcohol too much... I think i could bare through some sugar alcohol though... 

Seriously though... More wikipedia comin at ya...



> In chemistry, alcohol is a general term for any organic compound in which a hydroxyl group (-OH) is bound to a carbon atom, which in turn may be bound to other carbon atoms and further hydrogens. Other alcohols such as propylene glycol and the sugar alcohols may appear in food or beverages regularly, but these alcohols do not make them "alcoholic"


From yahoo answers to "Can sugar alcohol from gum get you drunk/ dizzy/ light headed?"



> I don't think you really understand what "sugar alcohol" is. While it is a polyalcohol, it's not the same stuff you would associate as the alcohol in beer and wine. Sugar alcohol is commonly used for replacing sucrose in foodstuffs, often in combination with high intensity artificial sweeteners to counter the low sweetness. Furthermore, they do not contribute to tooth decay.





> No you would not, 2 Grams is about the weight of a Tissue. You would have to have about 5,ooo grams of Sugar Alcohol to even get a little Buzzed (Dizzy).


So there you go... A few drops of Glycerin would by no means make you "a Booser"...

And in conclusion and to reiterate... To compare the kinds of booze you would use to make Green Dragon and then state Glycerin IS AN ALCHOHOL is like saying tomatoes are fruit... Sure they are but im not going to pluck a tomato from the tree for a sweet snack am i now... =P

LOL... =]


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well i guess i'll just dump this SHIT down the drain. thanks for the heads up.


i'll pay for the shipping!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

i just threw it all out. i don't want ulcers and i'm stupid for trying something new. doing it the hard way no less. next time someone asks if something really works i'll just BS my way thru it. 

fuck i'm dumb.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

i could have sworn we researched all this before anyone even got started. i could be wrong. idiot that i am.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i could have sworn we researched all this before anyone even got started. i could be wrong. idiot that i am.


i'm going to spit on you if you really threw it away...


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope you are joking... =O

where the hell did you get ulcers from... ??

Sugar alcohols do not cause ulcers... ??

WTF... =[


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if anyone wants to try my methods let me know what you thought.
I don't know all the facts 100% about glycerin in any way shape or form,i only know that its not recommended to be ingested on a regular basis.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

this is a 44 page thread. it's sole intent was to verify if using THIS method worked. we weren't looking for ANY way to do this. i think we are all well aware of "green dragon". pretty common method. and we know heating works. in fact if i heat my glycerin for 3 days i could be done. but that was 12 pages ago. we were attemptimg to prove/disprove THIS method. i think the first post clearly states that. but once again..........dumb, fdd, dumb.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

> overconsumption of sugar alcohols can lead to bloating, diarrhea and flatulence because they are not absorbed in the small intestine


You would have to be eating this stuff to get these symptoms... We are not talking about a few drops a week or whatever... This would be like using glycerin in your creal every morning insted of sugar... Or putting a teaspoon in your coffee every morning... How many drops are in a teaspoon... ?? You would be completely blazed from eating a teaspoon of this... =O

If he really threw it away that would be a waste of time and good buds just because of something someone typed here on a message board... I would have at least tried it first... If it made me fart allot THEN i would think about tossing it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

pandabear said:


> *Green Dragon (drink)*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> ...



this was on page *5.  *please read the thread before posting. thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

we also went over the health effects of ingesting glycerin. not sure what page but if y'all really want me to look it up for you........

it's used as a laxative. i think the dose was 2 teaspoons. once again............why didn't i just smoke that 1/4lb? garbage gone now.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Well sorry if i didn't read the first post or all 44 pages of the thread.
I have read that putting neat glycerin into your mouth can cause ulcers and blisters.
Glycerin is an alcohol however you look at it or compare it to stronger alcohols and it does build up in the gut as it is virtually indigestible and can lead to more severe problems with prolonged use.
Sorry if i once again annoyed you fdd this was not my intention


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I cant remember to be honest,the exact reasons anyway,but i know that it is not good to constantly ingest pure glycerin and that there were many downsides to glycerin.
> 
> If you want an excellent tincture powder an ounce of bud and 1 fl oz of olive oil and heat very very gently for 10 minutes stirring constantly.
> Pour your mixture into you chosen jar or vials and shake the shit out of it and then pour it through a good tea strainer.
> ...





.......ulcers........

threw it away. 

could you imagine mouth ulcers? fuckin' gross.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this is a 44 page thread. it's sole intent was to verify if using THIS method worked. we weren't looking for ANY way to do this. i think we are all well aware of "green dragon". pretty common method. and we know heating works. in fact if i heat my glycerin for 3 days i could be done. but that was 12 pages ago. we were attemptimg to prove/disprove THIS method. i think the first post clearly states that. but once again..........dumb, fdd, dumb.


So what good did throwing it away do... ??

=[

Oh well it just means i will have to try it myself... People are so flakey sometimes... =O

Just because SOMEONE on a message board said it you believe it... ?? I though you might be more intelligent with your source of information before making rash decisions that would ruin time, effort and good herb... =O


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

fuck it's right fucking here.

am i reading this correctly? it is good for cellular metabolism?......Glycerol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> So what good did throwing it away do... ??
> 
> =[
> 
> ...



i didn't even touch it.

i just don't get it. here we are cruising along. several of us are getting close. i'm somewhat excited. i've been waiting for a month and a half. then out of no where with no prior knowledge of where this thread has been or the research we have done or even the whole purpose to begin with, they just satrt slamming us with negativity. it was not one person but several. told us we were doing it wrong. better, faster, easier ways. i felt very belittle for no reason. shame on me for having feelings.


carry-on.


i have until the 26th. i'm patiently waiting. still shaking and rolling daily. it looks darker than it did 2 weeks ago. smells very strong of weed.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant no harm and i assumed that you were going to be dropping it on your tongue and i hadn't realized that you had all diluted your glycerin with water before you used it



> Glycerin is also highly hygroscopic. This means that it easily absorbs water from the air. If you were to leave a bottle of pure glycerin in the open, it would absorb water from the air to eventually become 20% water and 80% glycerin. If you were to place a small amount of pure glycerin on your tongue it would cause blistering. This is because it is dehydrating, although when diluted with water, it softens the skin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

squirt a dropper full under my tongue at 30 days. tasted nice and no blistering. not sure of the effects as i was already heavily medicated. i still have some left, maybe i'll try 2 shots this time.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh... Ok... Whew...

Sorry i thought you were messing with us at first but you just kept saying it...

Ok im gullible... Now you know it... =O 

Moon sits back and takes a chill pill... =]


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> squirt a dropper full under my tongue at 30 days. tasted nice and no blistering. not sure of the effects as i was already heavily medicated. i still have some left, maybe i'll try 2 shots this time.


I had based my info on what i had read.
I dunno why some sites say that glycerin causes blistering in the mouth and some say that it doesn't,i don't get it?


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

> Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see.
> Benjamin Franklin (American Statesman, Scientist, Philosopher, Printer, Writer and Inventor. 1706-1790)


..........


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Well here is the site that said it causes blistering in the mouth and i read the ulcers thing somewhere ages ago.
I obviously haven't a clue as to what is true or not and i just assumed that these sites where straight up.
I didn't mean to be the bearer of misinformation and i had no intention of ruining or negating this thread in any way shape or form.

What is Glycerin?


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

I tend to fallow reputable sources of information like Wikipedia... Others i read with a large grain of salt near my monitor... =]

The internet is full of misinformation... =]

Plus the site clearly states that pure glycerin is the cause of blisters and STOMACH ulcers... It also states that the glycerin is un-hydrated in its pure form and that is why it blisters/ulcers because it is drawing moisture from your body instead of other sources... Apparently if properly hydrated and diluted it will not...


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Jan 3, 2008)

that was pretty dick. u eff with us then blame other people for just giving their input and ideas that some people might not have been aware of.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought it was hilarious... =]

Nothing better for you then laughing at your own stupidity... =]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

holy craP.....go for a days skiing....and .... .... ..... WTF. the position of the moon and the stars is showing us a totaly non-alignment....chill is in order. wow......glad you didn't through it out....and its getting darker and dankier.....looking forward to the results. but then I'm just another idiot beside fdd...I believe.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

How and when did i say anyone was an idiot or tell anyone to throw their tinctures in the bin?
I had only said that i had heard that it wasn't good for you.
If you guys don't want me here i would like to know exactly why please and why it is you think i deserve this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> holy craP.....go for a days skiing....and .... .... ..... WTF. the position of the moon and the stars is showing us a totaly non-alignment....chill is in order. wow......glad you didn't through it out....and its getting darker and dankier.....looking forward to the results. but then I'm just another idiot beside fdd...I believe.



maybe we can get adjoining rooms in the hospital. i can bring some of this to ya and we'll get our party on!! 

in a totally straight way.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

yes absolutely.....I'll bring some spores....no one with suspect ANYTHING....hehehehehehe


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey folks can we see some pics of the sitting solutions... Its been awhile since we got to see what's going on in those things... =]

I wish i had something to join in on the idiot party with... =O

Soon, Soon, You just wait and see, i will be an idiot too... =P

PeAcEPoTmIcRoDoT


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea!! How much more time you guys got?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

i bet it would be hella easy to mail this stuff. i have mine in a "yerba matte guarana liquid extract" bottle. my wife uses it in her tea. it comes in a small bottle with a glass eye dropper. 


i tried some more. i put a dropper full under my tongue. i let it sit there for a few minutes before i swallowed it. it's been about half an hour. my face feels funny and i'm really anxious. it could be the ATF i'm smoking. once again i've tainted this experiment. i need to try some in the morning before i get a chance to smoke.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

oooohhhhhhaaaaaaa......that sounds rather encouraging....reminds me of when I used to ingest honey oil....the high was very special......sortalike smoking opium......transcedental......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

my frontal lobe is swirling.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

oh ya....oh ya....I'm going be looking forward to this.....this goes back way back.....hmmm....I can't wait!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 3, 2008)

how many more weeks & how do you make honey oil???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> how many more weeks & how do you make honey oil???




3 more weeks until fully done.

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=652


----------



## tckfui (Jan 3, 2008)

3 weks?!?!?! why so long?!?!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> well i guess i'll just dump this SHIT down the drain. thanks for the heads up.





fdd2blk said:


> i bet it would be hella easy to mail this stuff. i have mine in a "yerba matte guarana liquid extract" bottle. my wife uses it in her tea. it comes in a small bottle with a glass eye dropper.
> 
> 
> i tried some more. i put a dropper full under my tongue. i let it sit there for a few minutes before i swallowed it. it's been about half an hour. my face feels funny and i'm really anxious. it could be the ATF i'm smoking. once again i've tainted this experiment. i need to try some in the morning before i get a chance to smoke.


Just mail it my way. i'll give it a good home. Also it'll be very potent by the time it gets here. I'll tell you what the effects are.

nat', tahoe is referring to when munch box called him an idiot.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah no worries,i had been told that it wasn't me already in a pm but i appreciate you letting me know,thanks,running low on good pot makes me overly sensitive
Smoked way to much over xmas


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

skunk...you just called me an idiot...that friggin it...the gloves are off....I am not holding back anymore....you're friggin toast man.....hahahahahahahaha just kidding! yea Nat.....word from skunk....all's fine in the back 40....!


----------



## stubborn (Jan 8, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> I tend to fallow reputable sources of information like Wikipedia... Others i read with a large grain of salt near my monitor... =]
> 
> The internet is full of misinformation... =]
> 
> Plus the site clearly states that pure glycerin is the cause of blisters and STOMACH ulcers... It also states that the glycerin is un-hydrated in its pure form and that is why it blisters/ulcers because it is drawing moisture from your body instead of other sources... Apparently if properly hydrated and diluted it will not...


 
Correct. Glycerin is nothing to worry about. It has an attraction for water so it will take it from your stomach lining if that is the only available source. If you remain properly hydrated and drink water often, there should be absolutely no problems when ingesting glycerin because it's easily metabolized. Most fats that we consume are triglycerides (3 fatty acid chains and a glycerol backbone). When we metabolize our fats the fatty acids are stripped from the glycerol and the glycerol enters metabolism as do the fatty acids. That glycerol backbone on fats is where glycerin comes from. So basically, consumption of glycerin is the same as consuming fat with the fatty acids already taken off for you. It's not toxic at all and very easy to metabolize.


----------



## Smoke2GetHigh (Jan 8, 2008)

If Anyone Has Sucessfully Made Thc Drops Then I Will Buy Some!!!! Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Em??? Just Pm Me, Ill Pay A Fat Buck For Some!!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 8, 2008)

Smoke2GetHigh said:


> If Anyone Has Sucessfully Made Thc Drops Then I Will Buy Some!!!! Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Em??? Just Pm Me, Ill Pay A Fat Buck For Some!!!


me.... thousand bucks a hit though....


dumbass


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry i dont sell drugs i do them!


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 9, 2008)

so i started making mine.... but i used really really fresh weed... still wet... also using the crockpot method and my tincture is turning a dark green... probably from the freshness i put probably 1.2 oz fresh (still wet) bud to 6oz of glycerin what you guys think is going to happen


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 9, 2008)

also thinking of adding mint leaves or somthing to tincture


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

twistedheat57 said:


> so i started making mine.... but i used really really fresh weed... still wet... also using the crockpot method and my tincture is turning a dark green... probably from the freshness i put probably 1.2 oz fresh (still wet) bud to 6oz of glycerin what you guys think is going to happen


you have a lots of chlorophyll in your tincture.buds are not cured right?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

I rememeber bavck in my day, we used to smoke this stuff, it was ssome craazy shit, some people liked to call it marihuana, but I dont know, I dont know what happen to it though? havnt seen or heard of any marijuana in years... ever hear of it?


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I have heard that many people found this method to be no good.
> I have no idea of its truth though.
> Glycerin is not good for you.
> Very very gently heated olive oil with finely powdered bud would do a better job i reckon and take minutes instead of months.


glycerin have used in many cosmetic stuff and in medical stuff too,imn my country you can by it just in apothecary.and about olive oil good idea(i bookmark this thread and following from his begin,because i'm interested in this method.


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I rememeber bavck in my day, we used to smoke this stuff, it was ssome craazy shit, some people liked to call it marihuana, but I dont know, I dont know what happen to it though? havnt seen or heard of any marijuana in years... ever hear of it?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

haha!!! jesus, just so you know, not ripping on you man, your the greatest... but apotacary is a word that people stoped using like 100 years ago  its a pharmacy


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

tckfui said:


> haha!!! jesus, just so you know, not ripping on you man, your the greatest... but apotacary is a word that people stoped using like 100 years ago  its a pharmacy


my English is still not too good.i know i know.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 9, 2008)

nah man I'm just helping you out!, but that word is a word that alot of english speking people dont even know 
I rememeber learining it in romeo and juliet... he goes to the apocathery to get poison to kill himself... and the dude was like what do you need to kill yourself and he was like than this is what you need man!


----------



## jesus3 (Jan 9, 2008)

mmmmmmmm romeo and Julieta.long time ago i work in theater and we make show romeo&Julieta in modern stile.old goood theater time.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 9, 2008)

rock on brothers and sisters.........


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 9, 2008)

jesus3 said:


> you have a lots of chlorophyll in your tincture.buds are not cured right?


 yes.... exactly but should not effect potency just flavor yeah?
(it tiaste like grass) HAHA


----------



## peter parker (Jan 10, 2008)

twistedheat57 said:


> so i started making mine.... but i used really really fresh weed... still wet... also using the crockpot method and my tincture is turning a dark green... probably from the freshness i put probably 1.2 oz fresh (still wet) bud to 6oz of glycerin what you guys think is going to happen


first of all wayyyyy to much glycerin the recipe calls for equal parts (1oz bud - 1 cup glycerin) second i think you need dry bud sorry but i think you fucked up


----------



## peter parker (Jan 10, 2008)

so its been 2 months. first 2 pics are the liquid, 3rd pic is the weed after being squeezed in cheese cloth. so far the doses i took didn't really do much for me. i don't really care for the taste much either. will up the dosage and report back. the weed i used wasn't the greatest to begin with so that could be one problem too.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks yummy... =P

What was the first dosage... ??


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 12, 2008)

peter parker said:


> so its been 2 months. first 2 pics are the liquid, 3rd pic is the weed after being squeezed in cheese cloth. so far the doses i took didn't really do much for me. i don't really care for the taste much either. will up the dosage and report back. the weed i used wasn't the greatest to begin with so that could be one problem too.


 

dude, 6oz is less then a cup(8oz) just so you know


----------



## hossfield (Jan 12, 2008)

so what where the results of it my man? they turn u into spider man yet? mine are at like 5 weeks so im think ima give them a try tonight, ill let u kids know


----------



## marcnh (Jan 12, 2008)

Pandabear, thats the best thread I have seen in a LONG time - finally something new. Thanks so much. Another note on glycerin - you can make an awesome homemade soap out of it along with olive oil and other natural oils! I believe we have been forced away from organic soaps because the chemical soaps we use are much more profitable! In my own experience I can make a gallon of liquid soap to wash from head to toe and it will last more than three years. Do a search on about dot com. I recommend adding peppermint oil and coconut oil is a must. It makes my skin feel new again - like a baby! Sounds strange, but castile soap works so much better than any other soap. With the US dollar falling - imagine spending the equivalent of 20 dollars for a bar of soap in the future - scary but true. peace all.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Amazing, just utterly amazing. I'm so glad I found this site, there is always great information and such interesting   interactions. Can't wait to give this a try.
U guys rock
P007


----------



## peter parker (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry twisted must have misread that to mean 6 cups not 6oz


----------



## fourgasm (Jan 14, 2008)

Peter Parker, did you up the dosage? How was it? I think a lot of ppl, myself included, are waiting to hear about this method, and since you seem to be the first done, we want to know how it works, please, share with us.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2008)

i have 12 days left.


----------



## peter parker (Jan 16, 2008)

well i did .5 ml (way more than 3 drops) on monday and it didn't do much just gave me a slight body high for a short time.... maybe the weed i used sucked i got it from a bro, should have smoked a joint first. it looked like alright weed but it was outdoor so idk. we will have to see how fdd's turns out. if he gets good results i might try again with better weed. i also don't like the chance it can give you mouth/throat [email protected]?2?! that would suck


----------



## fourgasm (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting results Peter Parker. Honestly, i tried the alcohal method last weekend, because I didn't want to wait 2 months , I followed the green dragon soda method exactly posted way back in this thread somewhere. Anyway, they're suggested dose was one dropper (not drop) to make you feel nice and two to put you in space, so i was excited. when it was done i almost immediatly did two droppers, waited and waited. I could feel a body high come on, but i was no where near space, it was hardly what I would call "nice" at least compared to smoking, and maybe thats my problem, is that i compare it to smoking, but I smoked about 3 hours after i took the drops, and woh, it was a simmilar effect to drinking alcohal (i was not drunk), and then smoking (super faded). Second night i did 3 droppers, same effect, third night i did 4.5, same effect, and the last night i did 9 or 10 (it finished the tincture) and woh, that put me pretty close to space. But it was weird, because my girlfriend took about 3 droppers the last night when i did 10, and she said she was scared cause it was too much. we both weight pretty close to the same, and we both smoke the same amount, so i couldn't figure out why it took me more than 3 times the amount it took her to feel the same. But it was cool, imma try it again this weekend.

So peter parker, i would suggest doubling your dosage everytime until you get what you want. Also I'm pretty sure they realized earlier on in this thread that you only get ulcers from NON-food grade glycerin.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## BongReaper (Jan 18, 2008)

So which way is better alcohol or glycerin?


----------



## Monkpuck (Jan 19, 2008)

Iam trying this with honey oil made from 1/4 oz bud and 2 oz glycerine, does anyone know if heating this will increase the rate at which the oil will be dissolved into the glycerine?


----------



## twistedheat57 (Jan 21, 2008)

yes it speeds up the process


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

my drops are done. i just did 5. i'm going to see if i can find the snow. it's freezing. be back later.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

very cool.....but ur teasing us.....we need to know more.....ahahahahaha! its later already....hahahahaha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i did 5 more. waiting.........


----------



## tckfui (Jan 24, 2008)

10 drops man!!! I guess this stuff isnt that potent, I was hoping you weould come back after doing 5 and be like blaaaaa!!! I'm fucked... 
any feallings of goodness?


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 24, 2008)

lol dang I wish it would have worked


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

it smells like it should work.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

so thats it,,,, kind of anti-climactic,,, Ahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah, now what?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmmmmm.....thats a little frustrating....isn't it?! yea so where from here? Well I may want to rethink what I was going to do with my trimmings and popcorn buds.....cuz like fdd...you used a good batch of weed eh?


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

wow,,,,, just sat here for a couple of minutes just dazin out,,, dont know what to say,,, and beleive me,,, thats just not me,,, feels like someone died or something..... I gotta get high..... see ya...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hmmmmmm.....thats a little frustrating....isn't it?! yea so where from here? Well I may want to rethink what I was going to do with my trimmings and popcorn buds.....cuz like fdd...you used a good batch of weed eh?



i used a 1/4lb of BUD. not trim, BUD.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, that just sucks..... I mean like,, that really sucks bigtime.. O.K.,,, SO,,, WHAT NEXT.....whos turn is it...........


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 24, 2008)

.......................=[

Such high hopes, and no HIGH... =P



fdd2blk said:


> yeah, now what?


Drink the whole batch... ???


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

yea totally with ya on that one.....but I remain intrigued.....cuz like tinctures have been around for eons....so.....soooo...I dunno....but I not stopping my thinking.......


fdd2blk said:


> i used a 1/4lb of BUD. not trim, BUD.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

And what are we thinkin??????? I was thinkin "bottoms up" lollollollol.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> yea totally with ya on that one.....but I remain intrigued.....cuz like tinctures have been around for eons....so.....soooo...I dunno....but I not stopping my thinking.......


they sell it at my cannabis club. i saw it the other day. the thing that got me is it's $18 a 1/2 ounce. that's a lot for nothin'. i used 8 oz and 1/4 lb. i think i should talk with them and find out the deal here.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

somethings not adding up here................


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 24, 2008)

yuppers......something ain't clicking together properly here.....?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i've been on the bong all day.


----------



## YaK (Jan 24, 2008)

Lets do shots!!!


----------



## petejonson (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe glycerine or whatever is not the way to go


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

i am really dizzy. i've had cotton mouth since the first 5. my eyes feel tired for the last hour or so.

edibles have varying effects on me. one day i'll eat a cookie......nothing. a few days later a cookie from the same batch will lay me out. i think it depends a lot on my tolerance level for that particular day.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 24, 2008)

So they work!!!!! I cant wait to start some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> So they work!!!!! I cant wait to start some.



i think further testing is needed. i'll keep trying. 15 drops tomorrow.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 24, 2008)

thats what Im talkin about..... what a trooper.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe i'll drop a teaspoon full in my morning coffee.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe i'll drop a teaspoon full in my morning coffee.


 

yeah Id say take first thing when you wake up and refrain from smoking for few hours to see if it has any effects....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> yeah Id say take first thing when you wake up and refrain from smoking for few hours to see if it has any effects....



i'm on my second cup of coffee. i just picked up my pipe to take my first rip of the day. hang-on. i'll do some drops first.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

2 full droppers full in my cup of coffee. now we wait..........


----------



## apasunee (Jan 25, 2008)

I think tom petty said it best....... the waaaaaaiting is the hardest part...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

i just took a shower. i was in my bedroom getting dressed. i glanced at my dresser and saw that double perc bong sitting there with a full bowl. it just kept whispering to me...."fdd..........fdd...........FDD....." i couldn't let it down. i had to hit it a few times. it loves me.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i just took a shower. i was in my bedroom getting dressed. i glanced at my dresser and saw that double perc bong sitting there with a full bowl. it just kept whispering to me...."fdd..........fdd...........FDD....." i couldn't let it down. i had to hit it a few times. it loves me.


 
Yeah FDD, I didn't think you would be able to wait


----------



## AristoRaver (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe the tincture needs more time. Maybe the thc hasnt been full absorbed yet? And if time wont fix it, I say you try heating it.....


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 25, 2008)

Im starting to lean towards the "It's not what we all thought it was gonna be" Hey at least we can thank FDD for using 1/4 lb of bud for the experiment. If his shit isn't working like it should then I think it' safe to assume its a myth


MYTH=BUSTED



although it may have slight effects, Im not wasting my herb


----------



## apasunee (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah FDD thanx a bunch for bringing us along on your trip,, sorry so much wasted bud,, but it was for the cause,,, but wasnt someone else also tryin out this experiment,,, who started this thread anyway,,, oh well thanx, and I hope all is not wasted,, maybe your stuff will work yet,,,, fingers and toes crossed,, (eyes too),,,,, .......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

nothin'. i thought i felt a little funny when i was at the bank but it's gone now so it wasn't the drops.

yes, myth busted. 

i've heard you can rub it on sore muscles but the stuff is so sticky i wouldn't want it on me.




i just twisted up a fatty of "orange crush" mixed with "chocolate thai". time to smoke out.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 25, 2008)

Orange and chocolate, mmmmmmmmmmm. I wanted to thank you too FDD; I've been watching this thread for weeks to see the results. You da man!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 25, 2008)

just put 5 droppers full in a 1/4 cup of hot coffee. i drank it slow and let it sit under my tongue while hot. ouch. i can feel the canna in my throat. it has that strong canna smell. my throat feels like i just chewed up a bud and swallowed it. you know that slight burning irritated feeling. i think it just might be me. i have a guinea pig or two i may be able to try it on. after my cookies though it's hard to get them to take anything from me.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe a good idea to make honey oil and then mix it into your chosen medium,whatever that may be


----------



## Apache (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a batch brewing. I used .5oz bud with .5cup. Ground it up in a coffee grinder. Its been a month and it has turned super dark green/black. I think I may throw it the oven at 350F for 10mins. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Monkpuck (Jan 26, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Maybe a good idea to make honey oil and then mix it into your chosen medium,whatever that may be


I am currently making this using honey oil and I think its an excellent choice for two reasons; 1. you can directly observe the rate at which the oil is dissolved into the glycerin 2. When your tincture is finished you don't have to mess around with straining plant material and possibly losing product in the fibers of the cloth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

so i spoke with my local cannabis club. they make the stuff. they said i have to heat it. so i filled my crock pot with water, cracked the lid on the jar and placed it in the water. she said to heat it on low for 5 hours then turn it off and let it cool then repeat. she said to do this for a day or 2. so here i go.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW! so just once a day or all day?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> WOW! so just once a day or all day?



i guess all day. heat it for 5 hours then let cool for a couple hours. however long it takes to slowly cool. once cool heat again for 5 hours. she said do this 5 or 6 times.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it will be worth all the trouble! So another week to find out if this shit is worht all the trouble.... PLEASE!!!!! Let us know, will you be doing daily tests?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I think it will be worth all the trouble! So another week to find out if this shit is worht all the trouble.... PLEASE!!!!! Let us know, will you be doing daily tests?



gotta order a potato ricer now. 

i tried squeezing some with a piece of silk screen and made a big mess. stuffs really sticky.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 26, 2008)

so is it the consistancy of maybe honey? OR more of a syrup?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> so is it the consistancy of maybe honey? OR more of a syrup?



karo syrup. 


i just ordered a potato ricer to press out the glycerin. i will cover one of the discs with silk screen.......Potato Ricer Masher Puree Maker Press/Spaetzle Machine - eBay (item 330206667034 end time Jan-30-08 06:27:15 PST)


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats going to work GR8!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am gonna try and make some from my trimming and popcorn bud depending on how much of that I actually end up with. I will be trying the native american recipte I posted back in October.....slow cook, then pressure cook, etc. and that potato ricer is the right thing....should work great! I'm gonna keep watching.....there is a way. walk on!


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Jan 26, 2008)

Im too skeptic to spend so much time to try and make it, so i just wonna buy some first and be sure before i waste anybud on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 26, 2008)

i've heated 5 hours and cooled 2. i just started heating for 5 hours again.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, a play by play,,, cool,,, very efficient,, like that..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

i just started heating it for the third time.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Jan 27, 2008)

Git R' Done'


----------



## apasunee (Jan 27, 2008)

getting closer with every heating,,,, soooo exciting..............


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so i spoke with my local cannabis club. they make the stuff. they said i have to heat it. so i filled my crock pot with water, cracked the lid on the jar and placed it in the water. she said to heat it on low for 5 hours then turn it off and let it cool then repeat. she said to do this for a day or 2. so here i go.


LOL... Thats so awesome... What a place to live... =]

Did they say that they let it sit for the 2 months first or just went straight to the heating cooling process... And how long did they say for a fin batch... ??

Cant wait to see fin product... Thanks fer keepin us informed fdd... =]


----------



## Apache (Jan 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i've heated 5 hours and cooled 2. i just started heating for 5 hours again.


I wanted to Thank you for your research and sharing your findings. What temp should someone heat it to? 

Cheers,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2008)

Apache said:


> I wanted to Thank you for your research and sharing your findings. What temp should someone heat it to?
> 
> Cheers,



i'm on low in my crock pot.


i'm on the 5th heating. i guess i keep doing it until my potato ricer arrives.


----------



## DaCDaC (Jan 27, 2008)

updates???


----------



## happygrow (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your patient work. It's been a long haul. 

I get little bottles of cinnamon flavored honey oil at the pot store for $10 ea. They have lots of flavors. When I go out dancing I do 7 drops and it's really mellow, looks like I'm using breath freshner so it's secret, only takes 45 min to feel the effects and then I can control the dosage. If I do 9 drops I have a great time and it's real floaty, but I can't remember much the next day, like I was in a dream. 

No need to go to the pot store for quite a while (4 hr round trip drive in snow, ick) cuz I just finished my first grow of WW (which fried cuz my thermostat shorted, but still good and for just me, there's lots) BUT..... next time I do go down I'll ask them about their recipe too, but I bet they protect their recipe and won't tell. I know it's not the new glycerine techinque we were all wonderiing about, but it seems only having to use 7-9 drops would make the pot go a lot farther, more bang per buck.


----------



## J.R.R. Tokin (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone every tried dissolving hash oil in glycerin to make sublingual drops? 

From what i understand, hash oil is simply made by dissolving the thc from the bud, and evaporating the excess liquid, leaving pure thc (or as close as can be hoped for). The only difference from our current experiment (the shake and heat glycerin method), is the we're using glycerin, instead of butane or alcohol as a solvent. So theoretically hash oil dissolved in glycerin, or ethanol if you prefer, would yield the same product as our two month long experiment in a day or two. donno, just sounded like a good idea. sorry if its been suggested

edit: after further research it appears that chlorophyll is soluble in both fat (glycerin) as well as alcohol and acetone, however it appears that it is NOT soluble in butane. So theoretically, dissolving butane extracted honey oil with glycerin to make drops could possibly yield a more potent product since it doesnt contain any chlorophyll or other plant material

still very interested to see the results of fd's experiment tho


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

I just finished making some drops with olive oil.. shit do they work well. I used 14mL or oil with what i think was a half eight of some dank. I put it in a shot glass, and put that shot glass into a pot with water, and heated the water slowly to boiling. Then I let it simmer for about an hour. Im stoned from licking the small amount of oil off the spoon i stirred it with, so this worked very nicely. Im about to finish it all up and put it in a visine bottle.


----------



## apasunee (Jan 31, 2008)

keep us posted each time you take it,, how much and how high.....................


iw0n said:


> I just finished making some drops with olive oil.. shit do they work well. I used 14mL or oil with what i think was a half eight of some dank. I put it in a shot glass, and put that shot glass into a pot with water, and heated the water slowly to boiling. Then I let it simmer for about an hour. Im stoned from licking the small amount of oil off the spoon i stirred it with, so this worked very nicely. Im about to finish it all up and put it in a visine bottle.


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

apasunee said:


> keep us posted each time you take it,, how much and how high.....................


just did 6 drops, ill post again in 30


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

good body high, about to do 6 more and see if I can get really stoned off these things


----------



## apasunee (Jan 31, 2008)

sooooo, not all that.....not drooling uncontrollably or locked on the couch,, nuthin.....................


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

after 12 more it is fucking awesome


----------



## apasunee (Jan 31, 2008)

OH,,, do tell........................


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

i think i have to take more because i had to break it apart by hand, i didnt have a coffee grinder or a herb grinder available, but its worth trying if you have the weed and oil, it definately works


----------



## apasunee (Jan 31, 2008)

cool.........................................................


----------



## iw0n (Jan 31, 2008)

this shit is tight.. this weekend ill make a stronger batch and use something to grind it


----------



## wafflehouselover (Feb 1, 2008)

wth olive oil? i gotta try this with some of my bubblehash i'll report back. HOLLA!


----------



## iw0n (Feb 1, 2008)

it works after i take a shitload, but swallowing that much olive oil makes me gag... will this work with any kinda alcohol? I am gonna make another batch with an 1/8th this weekend.. not using olive oil would rock


----------



## mattman (Feb 1, 2008)

guys i started this shit, the shit is revolutionary, i just feel somewhat important b/c i had something to do with this entering the community of rollitup:0 <3 rollitup
t

rollitup4 life


----------



## AristoRaver (Feb 2, 2008)

iw0n said:


> it works after i take a shitload, but swallowing that much olive oil makes me gag... will this work with any kinda alcohol? I am gonna make another batch with an 1/8th this weekend.. not using olive oil would rock


yes, you can use alcohol. Read the beginning of the thread. 

AR


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 2, 2008)

So FDD, how it going, have you tryed it yet, did you get ur ricer.... Updates!!! Please...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

i ordered my ricer last weekend. wtf? i heated and cooled it for 3 days. probably at least 6 times. just waiting to press it all out now.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn them!!! Give him his ricer.... NOW!!!!


----------



## iw0n (Feb 3, 2008)

So i saved the waste - weed from my oil just in case it didnt work well, it smells like weed, but tastes kinda weird (it was soaked in oil, but dried for a few days). is this safe to smoke? I wouldnt think anything bad could come from it, i just took a bong hit and it did work, but is it really safe?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yo FDD did you do anything worth while................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

apasunee said:


> Yo FDD did you do anything worth while................................



no, i'm a loser. 

still waiting for my potato ricer.


----------



## apasunee (Feb 3, 2008)

dammm ricer...............................


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 4, 2008)

I still want to know more about what they told you at the club... Recipe... Time from start to finish... potency... Dosage...

Details, details... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> I still want to know more about what they told you at the club... Recipe... Time from start to finish... potency... Dosage...
> 
> Details, details... =]



i told her my mix and she just nodded. she said a guy that works there puts 2 tablespoons in his coffee. they sell it for 18 dollars for a 1/2 ounce. i think mine will be much stronger. i heated it as they instructed me to. heated 5 hours then cooled then repeated for 3 days. it's almost black.


----------



## victim26 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow i picked a good day to visit the good old Roll It Up forums!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow I just r4ead this whole thread page for page (cuz I didnt wanna spoil it right?) So I'm readin and thinkin it's gonna pay off at the end eh? Nope just another thread I am now addicted to er I mean subscribed to. Check this out I found it pokin around other places and just happened to turn over this rock. However the dosage isnt mentioned and I am not a member of that forum so couldnt respond but helpful and hopeful info.
http://www.greenpassion.org/kitchen/222-glycerine-based-tincture.html


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 4, 2008)

As u will see I signed up just for a response, hopefully I will get one. Keep up the good work. Hopin for success I would like to try it out if so. Good stuff.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 5, 2008)

hahahaa

did you really just put up a GP link???


----------



## LiveAndLetLlive (Feb 5, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> hahahaa
> 
> did you really just put up a GP link???


that crazy cave man!!!! God bless everyone!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry guys I'm a noob to all this so...I don't get it, please explain? I was just lookin around and found it. Are we not supposed to link to other forums etc.? If so - sorry...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 5, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> Sorry guys I'm a noob to all this so...I don't get it, please explain? I was just lookin around and found it. Are we not supposed to link to other forums etc.? If so - sorry...



you're alright. that's just a really "funny" place.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you're alright. that's just a really "funny" place.


I don't even need to scroll back to figure out which 'funny' site you are talking about.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 5, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't even need to scroll back to figure out which 'funny' site you are talking about.


cuz its yer favorite!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 6, 2008)

Any news on the ricer? What is happenin folks?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 6, 2008)

YEEEAAAHHHH,,, WHAT UP WIT DAT RICER FDD.......DONT LET US DOWN NOW,, AFTER WE CAME THIS FAR,,, I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO TAKE A SHOCK TO MY SYSTEM LIKE THAT.........................................................


----------



## vertise (Feb 6, 2008)

to get back to the drops. Eating thc takes a few hours to feel.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 6, 2008)

Ingesting them yes but to hold them under the tongue is theoretically way quicker. Just dumpin em down the hatch don't work - they would be ate up by the acids in your stomach before they had a chance. Thats what people arent gettin... ya can't put em on food etc. 

*Sublingual*, literally 'under the tongue', from Latin, refers to a pharmacological route of administration in which certain drugs are entered directly into the bloodstream via absorption under the tongue. Many pharmaceuticals are prepared for sublingual administration. These commonly include cardiovascular drugs, steroids, barbiturates, some enzymes and increasingly frequently, certain vitamins and minerals.


----------



## vertise (Feb 6, 2008)

acids, brownies work, and butter will get you high no matter what its added to.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 6, 2008)

Got ur ricer FDD?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder if there is a way to inject this thread,,, cause I feel like Iam addicted to it,,,, ..........................................................................................


----------



## Hotei (Feb 8, 2008)

any word of success after heating process fdd???


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

got my ricer.












i only got about 1/4 of the glycerin back that i started with. i will go get more and rinse it again. just long enough to stir it and rinse it. i put 1 teaspoon in a cup of coffee. 30 mins later i thought i felt a little buzz so i had a second cup with another teaspoon full. looped me.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont think caffeine and that are complementing each other...maybe use decaf


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> i dont think caffeine and that are complementing each other...maybe use decaf



it laid me out. we had to go to the cable office twice. i was so fucked up. perma grin. couldn't stay focused. got home and napped for 6 hours during the day. i just made a pot of coffee, i'll try i spoon full this time and stop. i have things to do later.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

whats the taste like straight up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> whats the taste like straight up?



sweet, like karo syrup.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> sweet, like karo syrup.


taste much like the bud you used?


oh, and why are you absent from my journal?


----------



## apasunee (Feb 8, 2008)

let me field this one,,,, ABSENCE MAKE THE HEART GROW FONDER,,,,,,LOL,, sorry for interrupting,, cant help myself sometimes................


lumberjack_ian said:


> taste much like the bud you used?
> 
> 
> oh, and why are you absent from my journal?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> taste much like the bud you used?
> 
> 
> oh, and why are you absent from my journal?



i only read journals during the last 2 weeks of flower.  let me know when.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i only read journals during the last 2 weeks of flower.  let me know when.


if you have been reading my thread you'd know i'm not flowering for prolly like 1/2 a year...

i am however vegging 14+ strains...

sorry for the mini hijack of the thread too...


----------



## apasunee (Feb 8, 2008)

soooo,, FDD,,,, do you have an overall view of this whole thing,, what do you think about every part of it ,, making to injesting.................................


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 8, 2008)

apasunee said:


> soooo,, FDD,,,, do you have an overall view of this whole thing,, what do you think about every part of it ,, making to injesting.................................



nice mild body high. next time i'll just make cookies. 
i just bought a lb of butter.


----------



## peru420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Lumberjack
"glycerin will extract the following - sugars, enzymes (dilute), glucosides, bitter compounds, saponins (dilute), and tannins
absolute alcohol will extract the following - alkaloids (some), glycosides, volatile oils, waxes, resins, fats, some tannins, balsam, sugars, and vitamins.[5]"

so could u make thc drops using a high alcohol content liquor like bacardi 151 or moonshine?


----------



## hossfield (Feb 15, 2008)

well i had a batch of 1/4 oz with a 1/4 cup of food grade glycerin, shook it everyday for 2 months, squeezed out and have tried it totally sober, and it was totally a waste, no way would 2-3 drops fuck u, this is just a waste of time, stick with alchy if u want to experiment with this kinda stuff, but all i know is i did it all correct and it was a waste of weed, i now have a little vial of this glyc crap that prolly wouldnt fuck me up unless i drank the whole thing, so i would advise against people going for this


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2008)

hossfield said:


> well i had a batch of 1/4 oz with a 1/4 cup of food grade glycerin, shook it everyday for 2 months, squeezed out and have tried it totally sober, and it was totally a waste, no way would 2-3 drops fuck u, this is just a waste of time, stick with alchy if u want to experiment with this kinda stuff, but all i know is i did it all correct and it was a waste of weed, i now have a little vial of this glyc crap that prolly wouldnt fuck me up unless i drank the whole thing, so i would advise against people going for this



so now what do we do with it all? i have a 1/4 lbs worth here. garbage. fuck it. it's soooooo fuckin' sticky.


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 18, 2008)

What a disappointment... =[

Was so looking foreword to a non alcoholic version of the extraction process... =O


----------



## Gutter (Feb 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, i am now fully educated on glycerin. i will check "trader joes'". it's a health food store 2 blocks away.


Gotta Love Trader Joes


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 19, 2008)

This is good shit. But finding a good ounce is like.....finding the hay in a needle stack, around here at least.


----------



## hossfield (Feb 20, 2008)

now i dunno if using the glyc in larger quantaties like you would if u used say, vodka(like a shot or 2 to fuck u up) but i do know the concentrated stuff i did thats supposed to work with 3-5 drops dun work


----------



## Weed Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

hossfield said:


> now i dunno if using the glyc in larger quantaties like you would if u used say, vodka(like a shot or 2 to fuck u up) but i do know the concentrated stuff i did thats supposed to work with 3-5 drops dun work


But you may aswell just get fucked up on the vodka lol


----------



## marcnh (Feb 22, 2008)

I heard on a podcast weed show to do this - soak your bud or trim in grain alcohol for 6 weeks, then distill. Only the thc and alcohol will be transferred to the new container. I have no idea how to distill, so I guess I'll look it up on wiki. I guess it's better to absorb the thc under your tongue rather than in your stomach.


----------



## hossfield (Feb 26, 2008)

ya higher % of alchy the better its gunna extract the thc, so grain alchy ull be able to get more thc in then say....brandy, so id assume u could do like a oz of chronic in a handle of brandy, or a 5th of everclear and ull get the same amount of thc out from that oz of weed, but since theres only a 5th of the grain alchy, one shot would do the same as like 2-3 of the brandy...i would assume


----------



## tckfui (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to try it with everclear that should work well. right?
check out my thread on a fun way to take your drops  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/52928-smoking-your-tincture-thc-drops.html


----------



## AristoRaver (Feb 27, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I want to try it with everclear that should work well. right?
> check out my thread on a fun way to take your drops  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/52928-smoking-your-tincture-thc-drops.html


Everclear works GRRRRRREAT


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is another take on the alcohol version of extraction...

Adds a couple more steps to get a more pure and potent end product...

Isomerization


----------



## BongReaper (Mar 4, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Here is another take on the alcohol version of extraction...
> 
> Adds a couple more steps to get a more pure and potent end product...
> 
> Isomerization


Yeah...i think ill stick to the regular way, i dont want to blow my house up, it'll look like im running a meth lab following that recipe.


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 26, 2008)

i just found this site and was hoping that the glycerine method would work. i read on HerbalShop :: Herbs & Health Remedies Store that when makeing a tincture w/glycerine to add distilled water that might solve the thickness prob? i wonder if you add water after it is done if it makes it better tasting (you might have to take more)?


----------



## Skee08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Talk about complicating things whats wrong with just smoking it ?i dont need all that fancy crap. too each there own but im a smoker not a scientist/baker.


----------



## apasunee (Apr 26, 2008)

O.K...............................But this is a how to make thread............................


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 28, 2008)

some of us are looking for smokeless way to get high...it's not the best thing for the lungs. especially if you have health probs.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 28, 2008)

krzykatldy said:


> some of us are looking for smokeless way to get high...it's not the best thing for the lungs. especially if you have health probs.



Two words buddy.... Volcano Vaporizer.... theres your smokeless high.... and its works 90% of the time every time*.....




_*works 100% of the time_


----------



## stoner408 (May 9, 2008)

whats going on with those drops? any progress?


----------



## bearo420 (May 13, 2008)

so now page 16 ill finally ask. Anyone honestly successful with this or any of the extraction methods. Ive made butter and even with ounces of good bud it feels weak. This seems like it would be even worse. Anyone proud of their extraction where they will keep doing it or even think it has value. And how stoned are u guys getting if it did work I mean I can get trommed off a pin doob of good herbs. so if putting in a quarter to get the same high ill skip. so if you were a success. can you tell me ur specific nstructions / variations, and in real terms , what was high worth or comparative to just lighting up / was the value there.


----------



## Gutter (May 13, 2008)

this shit is hella old


----------



## stoner408 (May 13, 2008)

Gutter said:


> this shit is hella old


yea but it would be nice to know if it worked


----------



## krzykatldy (May 19, 2008)

i made 2 kinds of tinctures but i used alcohol. one i made using 151 rum (a cheap brand) ad the other with grey goose. i put a big handful of some homegrown in mayo jar put it into a dark cabinet and just left it i shook it evry time i remembered. the other one i put the herb (ground in coffee grinder) in the oven @325 for 5 mins then put it into 151 alcohol in a pyrex measuring cup over a water bath. the original recipe called for 1/8 herb to 3 oz of 151 simmered for 20 mins. if you double or triple the recipe you need to add additional 20 mins the alcohol needs to evaporate to make it strong enough. i orginally doubled it but did not add more simmer time and it had very little effect so i put it back in the water back and let it simmer until i had 1/2 of the amount i started with. i tested it and took 5 mls and got a good high i could function normally, then on another day i tried 15 mls and got too high felt like i never felt before kind of in a cloud or dazed state, it lasted 6-8 hours (not sure went to bed) but still felt a little hgh when i woke up. if it is made right it really works. oh i forgot just mix it with something to make a shot it will taste better i used bailey's irish cream it made it taste good (i don't like the strong alcohol taste).


----------



## FREQUENTxFLIER (Jun 22, 2008)

So how much did the batch make?

if it takes 10ml to get pretty schwasted off this stuff then how many doses will u get?

i think im gonna have to try this out. sounds killer


----------



## krzykatldy (Jul 16, 2008)

i used a 750ml bottle of 151 rum and you have to evaporate off half of it so approx 375ml when i was done i bought some blue and amber colored dropper bottles online to store it in because it cannot be exposed to light or it will lose it potency i ended up with about 10 -12 ounces of tincture. that's about 30+ doses. but dosage is different for everyone, and if you take it with alcohol it seems to be stronger than if taken with juice or soda. To decide what dosage is good you need to start slow and sometimes it takes up to an hour to take effect so you have to be patient. i won't use it every day but it is good for occasions when you want to be discreet no smoke, no smell, no cough.


----------



## skulls.veritas (Aug 27, 2008)

how did the alcohol + weed in the mayo jar work out? Did you apply this same water bath method or what?


----------



## wmike82 (Aug 27, 2008)

I did a study on a spray like this...

Assuming the method of extraction is correct (1 oz. chop fine + 1 cup glycerin) and shaking, etc etc, for a month...

RATHER THAN DROPS... put in a fine mist spray bottle and spray it on the inside of your mouth (your cheeks in the back, get as much on your cheeks..)

Try not to eat 1 hr before, and no water for 1 hr before... If this works as well as the shit I had, you will be BALLIN. Try it from low to high doses... like 4 sprays, 8 sprays, 12 sprays, and 16 sprays - 16 first ... You should definitely be FUCKED for hours hours hours.


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 27, 2008)

lol looks like fun but looks like some dodgey shit!


----------



## skulls.veritas (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm currently working on a smaller scale version using glycerine and finely ground weed powder. I'm only using about a half cup to a half oz of ganja, but today marks the two week spot. My friend and I have been boiling water and letting it sit in that, as well as shaking it a shit ton and what not. We tried a little last night and honestly both of us felt tingling and a warmth in our mouths (which continued to my face). I think the best way to take this, as its been reiterated a bunch in this thread is to take it either under the tongue or on the inside of your cheeks, like you would do with chewing tobacco. Will post more when we try.

Also, about the spray stuff, the glycerine is really a thick kinda liquid. It looks more liquid-like when its been/is being heated, but after its just sitting for a while, it returns to the consistency of maple syrup. I don't think that a spray bottle could handle it.


----------



## Heruk (Aug 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still trying to find glycerin. i fully intend to try this.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Jan 2, 2009)

Kay, well I couldn't read through more than 3 or 4 pages of this, so I'm unsure if anyone's gotten a chance to try it... 

..But, right, 
Here's my follow-up from my recent extraction:

Used a half-pint of glycerin, and 7 grams of cheeba (ground super fine)
Let it sit for about 5 weeks under my couch.
Strained it.
Ate one tablespoon, waited 15 minutes, and was thoroughly baked. 
A success!

It kinda tastes like cornsugar, that's been subjected to moldy weed for several weeks, but that's probably not far from the truth. Later, I poured another tblsp into a glass of apple cider, and it was mighty tasty. 

I shook it whenever I thought to...which was maybe a total of 10 times over the five weeks or so. I figured the wait wouldn't be too bad, so I decided to leave my slow cooker out of it. It turned the glycerin into a brownish color. It tastes horribly sweet with a seriously weedy aftertaste. It's kinda got the consistency of honey, maybe just a little less viscous. It really wasn't too hard to strain..I just tipped the jar over into one of those little wire mesh strainers (ya know, cup shaped, and with a little handle?) and it just dripped down over the course of maybe 15 mins. I started with 200 mls (ya know, half pint) and ended up with just a hair or two less...which leads me to believe that those tincture presses are seriously overkill. 

I bought a half gal. of usp grade veggie glycerine at https://www.soapmakingsuppliesstore.com

Half gallon was probably toooo much...... At my rate, it'll take a lifetime to use that much. I've since noticed at the local co-op, they sell little 8 oz bottles for skin care..that's probably a good size to start with.

Anyways, it's effective, and a hell of a lot better than choking down green drag.

I'd recommend it..


----------



## PsyRevolution (Feb 19, 2009)

.............No real yay or nay's. God damn.


----------



## smokedoutbob (Mar 13, 2009)

I can tell you guys some thing to blow this THC drop to a whole new level! so im going to do it, If you were to use BHO witch is 100% THC instead of dank you would make it more powerful and out of any kind of bud. and it would bypass the extracting process. i just made my first batch so ill tell you guys how it goes right now its all a classic pot green in a liquid.


----------



## smokedoutbob (Mar 15, 2009)

smokedoutbob said:


> I can tell you guys some thing to blow this THC drop to a whole new level! so im going to do it, If you were to use BHO witch is 100% THC instead of dank you would make it more powerful and out of any kind of bud. and it would bypass the extracting process. i just made my first batch so ill tell you guys how it goes right now its all a classic pot green in a liquid.


it has only been a day, the BHO was not warm enough to mix well with the VEG GL. so i put it in the microwave for 20 sec the shuck the container rapidly it mixed well and i tryed it then gave some to everyone in my house there all stoned right now... 1 day instead of 2 months i say i have found the secret but i still think it will get stronger as it sits over a few days


----------



## thefamous1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Since glycerol is the main thing used to get "smoke" from e-cigs... has anyone tried mixing this up and smoking it out of one of those?


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 21, 2009)

What if you made tha thc drops then dipped a blunt in it and let it dry and then roll green...how good you think it'll be!~?


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 22, 2009)

Bumpppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shipinit (Mar 22, 2009)

thefamous1 said:


> Since glycerol is the main thing used to get "smoke" from e-cigs... has anyone tried mixing this up and smoking it out of one of those?


I used e-cigs to quit smoking and gave it a try with glycerin drops that I had from last winter. It does work but it will kill the atomizer really quick.....really really quick. Those little atomizers are just not made to deal with resinous goop. Really not worth it as the e-cig equipment is already junk to begin with as far as reliability goes.
Second concern (long term anyway) is the affect that inhaling glycerin has, the FDA announced last week it is going to investigate the effects of glycerin and e-liquids....I am sure it cannot be a good safe long term option.....just my 2 cents


----------



## smppro (Mar 22, 2009)

There is a step by step pic tutorial in the new HighTimes of this if anybody is intersted. I just read it the other day and was very excited about it, have looked for glycerin yet, good post.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes im very interested!!!!!!!
Thanks!!!!


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

bump

How is this not a sticky?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

good popint, maybe we can revive it with some new interest. I remain very interested in pursuing some approach to this. It has been my intent from day one. I will likely have sufficient bud in the bank such that I'll do it later this fall .... many thanks for elevating this again. Walking On!!!~~~~~


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Sep 4, 2009)

After reading 66 pages  I have a couple observations. 

First, I don't think fdd used enough weed. 

It seems to me that most were disappointed in their glycerin tincture. I had very high hopes when first learning about it, but I find more often than not people seem disappointed with it. Looks like I will stick to everclear tinctures for the near future, although I may try a very small scale glycerin extraction. 

Tahoe, please update if/when you make your tincture. I'm interested in the indian method.


----------



## sogbunn (Sep 4, 2009)

so whats the deal with this fdd??? it seems like mixed reviews, but more to the shitty side... its not worth it is it???


----------



## janavere (Oct 9, 2009)

The glycerite is still very valuable even though it does not get you stoned. SAVE IT. It is really worth something as medicine for someone who has stomach problems or pain or anxiety...taken under the tongue. Heat needs to be added to the tincture making process for it to make you stoned. Some folks bake the ganja in the oven for a short period of time and then add alcohol or in this case glycerine. I have read that putting ganja in the crockpot with the glycerine for a while will do the trick. I am doing this today so I will keep you updated and I am not using a cup of glycerine and one ounce of bud...NO WAY....leaves, stems of good quality stuff...will let you know it a stone is achieved!


----------



## MNoisy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well I can say this officially..I made the drops and tried it on a few different electronic cigarettes and finally found one that worked! Placed about 4 to 5 drops in a carrtidge I emptied out in a e-cigarette from ProSmoke and let me tell you....it worked great! Definitely had a sweet smell to it but almost flavorless and odorless and WORKED AWESOME. 

I tried a few other cigs but I dont think any of them had robust enough atmoizers to handle the VG. The e cig that finally worked was from www.ProSmokeStore.com

VERY EXCITED this worked! Now I can smoke it anywhere as well as have my normal electronic cigarette if I want that. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 21, 2009)

yes there seems to be a lot of scattered results. and many of them of disappointment. I have not undertaken the tincture task yet. And I might not at this point more so because I did not get the yields (my fault) from my grow as I expected and so don't feel comfortable with "testing" at the moment. In due time, in due tiome .... I still want to try it.


HowardWCampbell said:


> After reading 66 pages  I have a couple observations.
> 
> First, I don't think fdd used enough weed.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

funny this thread pops up. i stumbled upon my bottle of tincture yesterday. i threw it away.


----------



## nikk (Nov 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> funny this thread pops up. i stumbled upon my bottle of tincture yesterday. i threw it away.


you didnt like it i take it

was it the taste?

the effect?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2009)

it had no effect.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## MNoisy (Nov 23, 2009)

hossfield said:


> so what where the results of it my man? they turn u into spider man yet? mine are at like 5 weeks so im think ima give them a try tonight, ill let u kids know


Well I can say this officially..I made the drops and tried it on a few different electronic cigarettes and finally found one that worked! Placed about 4 to 5 drops in a carrtidge I emptied out in a e-cigarette from ProSmoke and let me tell you....it worked great! Definitely had a sweet smell to it but almost flavorless and odorless and WORKED AWESOME. 



I tried a few other cigs but I dont think any of them had robust enough atmoizers to handle the VG. The e cig that finally worked was from www.ProSmokeStore.com



VERY EXCITED this worked! Now I can smoke it anywhere as well as have my normal electronic cigarette if I want that. AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Canna Tinc (Nov 30, 2009)

any health food store will most likely only have the 4 ounce bottles for around $6 dollars. For a gallon you need to order online or try aromatherapy/massage stores. Some times they carry it to use as a base message oil and it only costs $30 for a gallon. If you do this I can not stress enough how important it is to use vegetable food safe glycerin but some times message places will have food safe and can't advertise it as such since they are selling it as a mixing agent. I've only been making tinctures for several months but I tend to make several batches a week. I found a post online listing 160f as the temp to use for the heat cycles and I've had excellent results with it. In between the heat cycles, try secruing the jars to a ammo tumbler used to polish brass by vibrating the cases in crushed walnut shells. This vibrating action works great for mixing the tincture 24/7 and more efficiently than shaking it by hand. A tincture can be finished within a week using heat cycles and a tumbler and be incredibly more potent. I am constantly experimenting with tinctures and right now I'm looking into using ultrasonic cell disruption to break down the cell walls of the plant material allowing the resins and oil to leach out. The high frequency creates small bubbles on anything within the liquid which explode with great force and rupturing the cell walls. The problem is I would be spending close to 2 thousand on something just for making tinctures and I'm not sure how it would work in the first place. I'm going to get one and try it any way and I will post a new thread with the results when I do.

Try using the same plant material and making a second batch to use as a bath soak which will be plenty strong if using heat cycles. I have a severe failed spinal fusion where the screws broke and moved down and out a 1/2" away from where they should be. Last week I couldn't hardly take more than a 1/2 breath since my back was acting up. I was able to notice a differenc in minutes and I felt much better for most of the day but it returned later. I took a bath again the second day and the same thing, but when I woke up on the third day I felt much better and there is no way my back would have gotten better that fast any other time. I had something similar happen 2 years ago and it never went away so now it feels like an elbow in my back while I breath. Without the bath soak there is a good chance with me it could have never gone away. It can be very expensive if making it solely for the purpose of a bath but using the expended herb is just getting your moneys worth. also take the actuall herb itself after the second batch for the bath and it can be used as a compress for injuries or be made into tea which can drank or added to the bath with about an ounce or two of glycerin bath tincture.

Canna Tinc


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Dec 9, 2009)

mnoisy, how much bud did you put in and what kind of bud dro schwag or what. also how much glycerin did you do a cup? i am thinking about doing this with 30 mls of glycerin and 2-3 grams of bud. 

I will be doing this with an ecig as well


----------



## growone (Jan 3, 2010)

been following this thread for a while
i have tried the classic 'green dragon' for under the tongue use
a disappointment, like many seem to have had with tincture
i do small grows, so experiments are infrequent
i do seem to see more positive experiences with the coconut oil and capsules
curious if anyone else has done tincture and capsules, and how they compare


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2010)

bong rips for life!!!!!!


----------



## MrFishy (Mar 23, 2010)

While researching glycerin tincture creation this morning, I couldn't help but notice one claim that heating above 110 will destroy a batch? Having just read this entire thread, I see FDD's reached 127, but can't fathom such eliminating a_ heavy _buzz from the result, considering the amount of cannabis he used, regardless. Just can't imagine properly grown/cured buds being that fragile.


----------



## madcaps123 (Apr 15, 2010)

MrFishy said:


> While researching glycerin tincture creation this morning, I couldn't help but notice one claim that heating above 110 will destroy a batch? Having just read this entire thread, I see FDD's reached 127, but can't fathom such eliminating a_ heavy _buzz from the result, considering the amount of cannabis he used, regardless. Just can't imagine properly grown/cured buds being that fragile.


Looking over this thread is seemed like he filtered out the actual plant material and then heated the product, is this how you understood it as well? i am not sure if that would cause a significant problem, but it could be.

The way I see it is there are 3 possibilites:

1. the use of glycerin is not an effective way to create tincture

2. ffd did something during the process that caused the batch to fail

3. ffd did the process correctly but did not administer it correctly, ie, eating vs absorbing via cheek and tongue, empty stomach, being completely sober 

now there dosnt seem to be anyone on this thread that has stated that this process worked for them, to a reasonable extent, ie. this is something they would recommend as being worth the effort.


----------



## growone (Apr 15, 2010)

my limited experience with green dragon kind of soured me on the drop method
it worked kind of, but not much kick
and i got a good amount of feedback from others that said it worked, but wasn't real strong
i do want to try the coconut oil capsules sometime, the theory sounds good, and the feedback looks good too


----------



## sammysuicide (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a look at this site:TINCTURE - Marijuana.com read the second post by " Higher Logic", from 2003, just a thought,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KiefKommander (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried this method as I have a E-Cigarette and was looking for some way to be able to smoke in public without anyone knowing, being a active daily smoker I like to puff many times a day. A friend recently gave me a bunch of just off white blue dream kief and I decided what the hell I got it for cheap anyway for how potent it is, so I basically followed the directions on this post, but for the sake of not wasting a lot and the fact that it kief I only used about 1/2oz of Vegetable Glycerin to about 3/4g of the kief. I let it sit a few days and would occasionally heat it in a jetboil for a few hours but not too long. but I shook it a lot. The glycerin started out totally clear and now a few days later it has taken on a dark green color and many of the trichomes have dissolved into the glycerin itself. Today I decided to test it although some kief is still suspended in the glycerin. I opened it and took a sniff it smelled a lot stronger than when I started, I wasn't too sure but I removed the wick and bridge from the atomizer of the e-cig to get the most of direct dripping the stuff on the coil. (I suffered a day of sobriety to be able to get a true base line test of the stuff since other peoples results seemed inconclusive) I dripped two drops on to prime the fresh atomizer and then two more for good measure  the initial taste was sweet and strong, exactly how it smelled which is what I was hoping for using grade A+ kief there was no throat hit but A LOT of vapor and my brother told me smell of the exhale just barely smelled like anything meaning most of if not all the THC was burned on vaporization. Now as most of you know the effects of vaporizing are a little different than analog smoking, much more mellow which is good for smoking on the go but after using up the initial four drops and then two more I was pretty much trapped in my chair  I added a few drops of some mint oil I had on hand to cover the smell of the exhale (which ended up working perfectly as I had expected) I already ordered some caramel and vanilla custard flavors to make a cake batter flavored batch as I love the taste of chronic confections (I know I spoil myself). I have only tried smoking this a few times w/o straining any of the kief out so I have no idea how the resin will effect the atomizer coil but no problems so far. I will post more results as I make more stronger batches. Happing vaping everybody out there!


----------



## growone (Dec 3, 2010)

^^^glad you got a good result, but wondering if glycerin is something you should be inhaling?
i don't know, but you should check on that


----------



## KiefKommander (Dec 3, 2010)

Taken From
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-vegetable-glycerin.htm

Food-grade vegetable glycerin is 99.7% pure, with the remaining 0.3% being water. It has a sweet taste, but is metabolized differently than sugar and does not raise blood sugar levels. Glycerin is used in foods marketed as being low in carbohydrates to keep them sweet and moist. It also does not contribute to bacterial tooth decay.

Vegetable glycerin is also used as a substitute for alcohol, in making botanical extracts. The advantage of this is that people who do not want to be exposed to alcohol can still have access to the botanical products. The disadvantage is that the resulting products have a much shorter shelf life.

Its solubility in alcohol and water had led to great utility in the manufacturing of products. Glycerin is used in a large number of cosmetic and household products, such as toothpastes and shampoo. It is also a component of glycerin soap, which is often used by people with sensitive skin. This soap acts as moisturizer to prevent the skin from drying out. For this reason, glycerin lotion is also popular.

There are also medical uses for vegetable glycerin. Glycerin suppositories are used as laxatives. It can also be used as a topical remedy for a number of skin problems, including psoriasis, rashes, burns, bedsores, and cuts. Glycerin is also employed to treat gum disease, as it kills associated bacterial colonies.


E-cigarette liquid can com in many forms usually combining vegetable glycerin and propylene glycol. Glycerin gives you not too much flavor but a ton of vapor and the glycol gives massive flavor but not much vapor. Since I am smoking organic I figured I would go with it the whole way so I picked up some organic food grade vegetable glycerin all it is used for is to give the thc something to hold on to then is vaporized and absorbed by the body as sugar. It seems some more heating and shaking is in line for it but it seems to be working well I will post more results as I make more batches. You can also just put a few drops under your tongue for a few minutes and the effects last hours on end. Enjoi


----------



## growone (Dec 3, 2010)

^^^ didn't know that was one the 'base liquids' used, thanks for the lesson


----------



## cheyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Read the whole thread. What if you made this using a pressure cooker (ie. Dr, Diane's Infused Olive Oil). Would the glycerin hold up for an hour in the cooker?


----------



## California Bear (Dec 19, 2010)

I registered, I read the thread from top to bottom...all 68 pages...just to find out if anyone had considered creating a glycerine-based THC tincture to use in an e-cigarette. Of course the info I was seeking was on the last page, LOL. Is vaporizing glycerine safe? Its obviously safer than burning and inhaling tobacco, which is the whole reason I switched to an e-cigarette. So yes, it can be done. And if I had access to the weed, I'd do it. As it stands now, however, its a project for Someday. But glad to know it can be done. I smoked cigarettes for 35 years, have been vaporizing an e-cigarette for the past month. Vape on!

If I'd have know I was going to live this damn long, I would have taken better care of myself!


----------



## growone (Dec 19, 2010)

i find the idea of using glycerin tincture for vaping interesting, from what i read, glycerin seems to be regarded as safe, and is used in some in pharmaceutical inhalation products
but when there are very stealthy vaporizers like the iolite, i question the need, why add another chemical when you can get the pure MJ essence from a vaporizer?


----------



## Scott Arterburn (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you need to refridgerate during the two month process? I assume room temp. is fine since glycerin does not need to be cooled.


----------



## guy incognito (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't believe I read this whole thread. All 683 posts. Good thing i'm at work and not on my own time.


----------



## spencer1236 (Feb 10, 2011)

so what you guys are saying, i just have to put the glyserin and bud/hash into a glass jar and heat it up several times to get the high effect and able to smoke in a e cig.


----------



## Treefarm (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried to follow the link that you have posted, does not go through. Are you able to help with another way to get this info? Thanks Michael


----------



## nevertried18 (Mar 26, 2011)

if it glycerin, you can add peppermint flavor (or any other flavor) to the THC/Glycerin liquid, and put it in a electronic cigarette!


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, this sounds epic, hahaha ECIG on the go!


----------



## acid8urn (Nov 13, 2011)

ok here is a good recipe for making a good batch of tincture(glycerine based)
1 quart veg glycerine 
4 oz of bud/trim
1oz or more of kief
put 4 oz in crock pot and pour the glycerine on top stir 
set crock pot to low heat for 24-48 hours (stir ever so often) 
strain trough cheese cloth( squeeze the plant matter real good!)" fyi u should use gloves i didnt and the shit soaks into the skin and i got high as hell when finishing it up LMFAO"

then put back into crock pot then add the 1 oz or more of kief stir in and let sit for 1 hour 
pour into a mason jar let cool then enjoy


----------



## acid8urn (Nov 13, 2011)

heat helps the thc cbn and cbd's to bond to the fat in the veg glycerine the small traces of alcohol will do then rest


----------



## acid8urn (Nov 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i just may try that. this is all experimental anyway. do i heat it now or in 2 months?


u can make this stuff in 2 days not 7 weeks iv posted a tested recipe it works well if ur crock pot has the right setting(dont let the batch get over 175f it will kill the good stuff) hot not boiling.
i have tried the green dragon version and it tastes like poison and the glycerine tastes sweet while in the crock pot u can add a small amount of honey to make it taste sweeter


----------



## FullMelt (Dec 5, 2011)

KiefKommander said:


> I tried this method as I have a E-Cigarette and was looking for some way to be able to smoke in public without anyone knowing, being a active daily smoker I like to puff many times a day. A friend recently gave me a bunch of just off white blue dream kief and I decided what the hell I got it for cheap anyway for how potent it is, so I basically followed the directions on this post, but for the sake of not wasting a lot and the fact that it kief I only used about 1/2oz of Vegetable Glycerin to about 3/4g of the kief. I let it sit a few days and would occasionally heat it in a jetboil for a few hours but not too long. but I shook it a lot. The glycerin started out totally clear and now a few days later it has taken on a dark green color and many of the trichomes have dissolved into the glycerin itself. Today I decided to test it although some kief is still suspended in the glycerin. I opened it and took a sniff it smelled a lot stronger than when I started, I wasn't too sure but I removed the wick and bridge from the atomizer of the e-cig to get the most of direct dripping the stuff on the coil. (I suffered a day of sobriety to be able to get a true base line test of the stuff since other peoples results seemed inconclusive) I dripped two drops on to prime the fresh atomizer and then two more for good measure  the initial taste was sweet and strong, exactly how it smelled which is what I was hoping for using grade A+ kief there was no throat hit but A LOT of vapor and my brother told me smell of the exhale just barely smelled like anything meaning most of if not all the THC was burned on vaporization. Now as most of you know the effects of vaporizing are a little different than analog smoking, much more mellow which is good for smoking on the go but after using up the initial four drops and then two more I was pretty much trapped in my chair  I added a few drops of some mint oil I had on hand to cover the smell of the exhale (which ended up working perfectly as I had expected) I already ordered some caramel and vanilla custard flavors to make a cake batter flavored batch as I love the taste of chronic confections (I know I spoil myself). I have only tried smoking this a few times w/o straining any of the kief out so I have no idea how the resin will effect the atomizer coil but no problems so far. I will post more results as I make more stronger batches. Happing vaping everybody out there!


what brand e-cig do you recommend?


----------



## WarezCoxtrong (Dec 19, 2011)

I just quit cigs about a week ago and got me a Joye 510 e-cig. Now that I know this works, next time I get me a bag I've got to try this. Already got the glycerin, been cutting my nic drops with that, so all I need is a bag o' weed


----------



## brckhmmtt (May 29, 2012)

my question is since it is made from vegetable glycerine, can it be vaped through and e-cig?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone use this tincture to vape in a ecig?


----------



## cobra28widow (Jan 22, 2013)

I cant believe I never saw this before... I cant wait to try it.


----------



## The Original Raoul Duke (Jan 18, 2015)

pandabear said:


> *Gentlemen,*
> 
> *I think you should read this text below, click on the link to see the whole thread:*
> 
> ...


Wait, wait, wait... this is not going to work. It will not get you high. I did this exact same thing before I knew better. If there is no decarboxylation, there will be no high. It WILL NOT decarb when you vape it. Trust me, I've tried it with both homemade and from the dispensary. It ain't gonna happen. You need to put your ground weed on that brown oven paper in an oven safe bowl, cover with tin foil, heat in the oven at 220 degrees for 30 - 35 minutes. Take out the bowl and let it cool for about 30 minutes or until you can handle it without burning yourself or it feeling really warm. It will look brownish, but that is what you want. THEN you can do something like this.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

This threads continued resurrection is a yawn. Old tech. Not very good tech imo.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 19, 2015)

pandabear said:


> *Gentlemen,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure thc is obtained by melting point apparatus kits from a raw bds, after cbd has been taken by means of exact temperature and tight parameters w no fluxuations. I think your post is for making a diluted version of the, but nowhere in there is the descriptive use of mp apparatus kit getting pure thc in the first place.


----------



## The Original Raoul Duke (Jan 20, 2015)

oilmkr420 said:


> Pure thc is obtained by melting point apparatus kits from a raw bds, after cbd has been taken by means of exact temperature and tight parameters w no fluxuations. I think your post is for making a diluted version of the, but nowhere in there is the descriptive use of mp apparatus kit getting pure thc in the first place.


So don't read it.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol, butane, high thc content? More like chloroform for extracting Thc from plant matter, r113, r134a, along w ethanol do better cleaner work than what is considered holy grail. What you guys pass around for common knowledge is humorous!


----------



## The Original Raoul Duke (Jan 21, 2015)

oilmkr420 said:


> Lol, butane, high thc content? More like chloroform for extracting Thc from plant matter, r113, r134a, along w ethanol do better cleaner work than what is considered holy grail. What you guys pass around for common knowledge is humorous!


It's a forum, dude! What do you expect? These are people, not experts. If they were, they wouldn't need a forum in the first place. I live with a professional chemist who experiments in an expensive lab all day, so I'm pretty much covered when it comes to silly practices. But people will do some really crazy stuff and then ingest that crazy stuff; not thinking about consequences of things like inhaling chloroform or butane.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 21, 2015)

The Original Raoul Duke said:


> It's a forum, dude! What do you expect? These are people, not experts. If they were, they wouldn't need a forum in the first place. I live with a professional chemist who experiments in an expensive lab all day, so I'm pretty much covered when it comes to silly practices. But people will do some really crazy stuff and then ingest that crazy stuff; not thinking about consequences of things like inhaling chloroform or butane.


Ignore him, he suffers from a pretty significant case of downs syndrome.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 21, 2015)

Furthermore, ignore the use of fluorocarbons as residual solvent exposed to heat makes hydroflouric acid. YUMMY

Dudes an ignoramus that defies every common practice and substitutes his own poor judgement as the word of god.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 22, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Furthermore, ignore the use of fluorocarbons as residual solvent exposed to heat makes hydroflouric acid. YUMMY
> 
> Dudes an ignoramus that defies every common practice and substitutes his own poor judgement as the word of god.



True story about fluorocarbon solvents! HF will even dissolve glass!

Imagine what it can do to your lungs???


----------



## CaddyCatCat (Oct 28, 2017)

This is my first time attempting to make a glycerin-based tincture. I am making this to use as a pain reliever as I suffer with Fibro, RA, OA, DDD, Chronic Pain and Sciatica. I did quite a bit of research on glycerin and what kind to use and then went to talk to a pharmacist. Any glycerin that is labeled as "glycerin USP" is completely food grade. I found mine at WalMart here in Canada. The cost was less than $5 for 100ml, although I did see bigger bottles available at Shoppers Drug Mart for just under $3. I'm only wanting to start out making a small batch as I don't want to waste a lot of bud on something that may or may not actually turn out. Then I must have looked up hundreds of different recipes and what I got out of most is that they say a good ratio of bud to glycerin is 1g of bud to 1oz of glycerin. This is the ratio I am going to try. I am using the slow cooker method, which takes 24 hours. You combine together bud and glycerin in a mason jar, place the mason jar (with lid on) in the slow cooker and then add water to the slow cooker until it comes to the same level as the top of your mixture in the jar. Turn the slow on low and leave for 24 hours, making sure you stir at least 4 times through the process. I am going to start this at some point today so it will be done and ready to strain tomorrow. I will post updates along with photos if I can as I making it. Once the tincture is completely cooled and I've had a chance to try it I will also post to let you know how I think it worked out. Give me 2 days and I should be able to post my results. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Monique Bergson (Jan 14, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> that's some dank looking stuff you got there.


lol


----------



## Randodred (Jan 14, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DjDdNzXeIy-vZD3LoKIObsiypgQZDN2b/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------

